# Discussion of Scotley's Pathfinder game (closed)



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2011)

Thread for Discussion of the game proposed at Lakecon this year. This is to be a private game for the regulars at Lakecon.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2011)

Character guidelines discussed so far

3rd level Pathfinder with official sources 
Core races or with permission 
22 point buy
3 traits or 2 if using an approved non-core race.
Standard starting gold for 3rd level of 3000 with a max of 2500 per item
Max hp at first level and max less 2 for subsequent levels.
We'll do fast advancement

Did I leave anything out?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm considering using the Carrion Crown Adventure path if none of you objects or has too much familiarity with it.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Thread for Discussion of the game proposed at Lakecon this year.



Less than one week delay time!  Cool!   Count me in.



Scotley said:


> Character guidelines discussed so far
> 
> 3rd level Pathfinder with official sources
> Core races or with permission
> ...



I'll get to work on my Half-Orc Fighter (maybe dabbling in Rogue, or maybe not) fairly soon, I hope.



Scotley said:


> I'm considering using the Carrion Crown Adventure path if none of you objects or has too much familiarity with it.



No objections and no familiarity here.  I almost ordered that one, but the name kinda grosses me out so I never did.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Vadim Nazdravan*

Vadim is a Half-Elf Bard (Archeologist Archetype). Think Indiana Jones or Tomb Raider - he's got a very broad range of skills, both physical and mental, and should be a fair hand in a fight. Building him toward a trip and disarm specialist with an eye to serving as backup for the melee types and a good substitute for a Rogue.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2011)

And I'm great with Carrion Crown - haven't read it as I was playing it under HolyMan. We got through only a few of the very early encounters before he disappeared, so I know very little about it. Would love to play it all the way through!


----------



## Lou (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been wanting to play a magus....

B'rii (prounced Barry), a half-elf orphan trained with the bastard sword.  He can use his arcane knowledge to temporarily enchant his sword or to grant himself an insight bonus on his attacks.  When he wants to show off, the strange magus melee style of Spell Combat means he almost always casts defensively while he swings his sword, even when using Spellstrike to cast touch spells through his sword.  Recently, he traded his ornate masterwork bastard sword for a masterwork strength-enhanced composite longbow, so he could work on his ranged combat.  He still has a standard bastard sword to swing.

Spell Combat--the magus version of two-weapon fighting, where the off-hand casts a spell as the off-hand attack, and he never runs out of cantrips.

I downloaded the Carrion Crown Players Guide.  Looks interesting.  What's with you and the liches?


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2011)

OK, that settles it!  If we've got two other sword-swinging characters, my character is definitely taking at least one level of Rogue.   And maybe he'll be a Cleric with Levels in Rogue.  (Nah, probably not.)   

Besharnn will be his name. <-- he's named for the sound a greatsword makes when drawn from its sheath.  Daddy Orc liked big swords.  Besharnn? Ehhh, not so much.  He prefers a Halberd, but carries a short sword as a back-up.

You know what?  Maybe Besharnn will just be a Half-Orc Ranger instead and get his skills _that_ way.

[sblock=Besharnn]
Besharnn, Ranger3, Half-Orc
Favored Class:  Ranger

22 point-buy:
S 15 (7 pts)
D 14 (5 pts) +2 racial adjustment
C 14 (5 pts) 
I 12 (2 pts)
W 12 (2 pts)
C 11 (1 pt)

Final Ability Scores:  S 15 (+2), D 16 (+3), C 14 (+2), I 12 (+1), W 12 (+1), C 11 (+0)

Languages:  Common, Orcish, Draconic

HP:13+11+11=35 [fixed hp + con mod + favored class mod]
BAB: +3
CMB: +5
CMD: 18

Saves:  
Fort: +5 Ref: +7 Will: +3

Traits:
Indomitable Faith (+1 on Will saves)
Deft Dodger (+1 on Ref saves)

Feats:  
L1 - Dodge (+1 Dodge bonus to AC)
L3 - Mobility (+4 AC against AoO from movement)

Skills: (Ranks 7+7+7 = 21)
TBD

Favored Weapons:
Halberd (P or S) 1-10, crit X3, brace, trip
Short Sword (P) 1-6, crit 19-20 X2
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Oct 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> OK, that settles it! If we've got two other sword-swinging characters, my character is definitely taking at least one level of Rogue. And maybe he'll be a Cleric with Levels in Rogue. (Nah, probably not.)




My former character, the halfling in the previous game, was a cleric/rogue.  It's playable.

It does look like no one wants to play a cleric in this game.  I wonder how Scotley will handle that....  TPK?


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2011)

Lou said:


> My former character, the halfling in the previous game, was a cleric/rogue.  It's playable.
> 
> It does look like no one wants to play a cleric in this game.  I wonder how Scotley will handle that....  TPK?



I decided to go straight-classed Ranger (see Post #8 below), so stick around a bit longer and my dude will get some healing spells -- one/day at 4th level.  Of course, this also means that he can use wands of _Cure Light Wounds_, too.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2011)

Any room for a summoner? I was in HolyMan's game, and it'd be fun to try the character I made for that one again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2011)

Mike L is playing an Oracle, so he'll have healing spells, and Bards get Cure spells as well. Where the lack of a Cleric will hurt is in the Channel Energy dept.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll get my character together this weekend.  I'm stoked to play another 6 year game!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Any room for a summoner? I was in HolyMan's game, and it'd be fun to try the character I made for that one again.




Let me chat with the rest of the group since this was sort of private affair. This little game was intended for the group of old friends that has been playing together since high school. I won't say just how long ago that was, but there are lots of folks on ENWorld who weren't even born when we started playing.  

I'm sure you are well known to most if not all the group and will likely be welcome (I already got one thumbs up and I'm in favor). I must warn you that you'd be subject lots of inside humor and we'd likely try to drag you to our annual retreat in the wilds of north Arkansas about this time next year. 

I've also recently read some rather disparaging comments about Summoners spoiling the fun for the other classes by calling up an Eidolon who can exceed the abilities of characters in various rolls. Let me do a little reading before okaying a Summoner. 

Meanwhile your presence is requested over here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/302414-scotleys-d-d-4th-edition-swashbuckler-30.html


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Think Indiana Jones or Tomb Raider




Hey, he even looks a little like the guy from the second Tomb Raider movie...



Lou said:


> I've been wanting to play a magus....
> I downloaded the Carrion Crown Players Guide.  Looks interesting.  What's with you and the liches?




What is it with you and Gishes (fighter/mage types)? In all honestly I picked Carrion Crown more for the location than the villain since the group expressed interest in Ustalav (sp?)



Leif said:


> OK, that settles it!  If we've got two other sword-swinging characters, my character is definitely taking at least one level of Rogue.   And maybe he'll be a Cleric with Levels in Rogue.  (Nah, probably not.)
> 
> Besharnn will be his name. <-- he's named for the sound a greatsword makes when drawn from its sheath.  Daddy Orc liked big swords.  Besharnn? Ehhh, not so much.  He prefers a Halberd, but carries a short sword as a back-up.
> 
> ...




A very orc-worthy name! I like.



Lou said:


> My former character, the halfling in the previous game, was a cleric/rogue.  It's playable.
> 
> It does look like no one wants to play a cleric in this game.  I wonder how Scotley will handle that....  TPK?








mleibrock said:


> I'll get my character together this weekend.  I'm stoked to play another 6 year game!




Me too! Unless I end up with Lou's feared Total Party Kill. Part of the reason for going with an adventure path instead of rolling my own this time around was a desire to get up and running quickly. It could take weeks to get things going otherwise.


----------



## Lou (Oct 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> What is it with you and Gishes (fighter/mage types)? In all honestly I picked Carrion Crown more for the location than the villain since the group expressed interest in Ustalav (sp?)




I can switch to a straight cleric. When I have played a gish?  I'm more of a mystic theurge kind of guy.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2011)

Lou said:


> I can switch to a straight cleric. When I have played a gish?  I'm more of a mystic theurge kind of guy.




I was thinking of your recent sword mages, but I was mostly just being a smart a$$. Play what makes you happy. I expect we'll manage.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2011)

Agh, I didn't realize it was a private game. My apologies.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2011)

*Vadim Nazdravan - Bard (Archeologist) 3*

Vadim Nazdravan, for your perusal and comments.

Still working on his background.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2011)

*Sorceror*

I am working on mine  should be able to download hero lab this weekend in flesh him out  but as it stands  he will be an ifrite sorecore with the firebloodine..

As to the newbie,,i really dont have a dog in the fight as i have been absent so long


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 27, 2011)

How many skill points did you say?  Also how do you want to handle Hit die.  If memory serves you like max at first and then 75% after that?

Also, did you say start at level 3?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2011)

Skill points are determined by class. HP are max at first level and max -2 after that. Start at level 3 (fast progression, so 3300 XP), with 3000 GP and no more than 2500 on any one item.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's all the character stuff again, just for giggles.  Gotta remember to choose those traits!



Scotley said:


> Character guidelines discussed so far
> 
> 3rd level Pathfinder with official sources
> Core races or with permission
> ...


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Vadim Nazdravan, for your perusal and comments.
> 
> Still working on his background.




Looks good. Does Bard not count as a favored class for Half-elf? I ask because I thought you'd either get some bonus skill or hp for taking levels in it.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> I am working on mine  should be able to download hero lab this weekend in flesh him out  but as it stands  he will be an ifrite sorecore with the firebloodine..
> 
> As to the newbie,,i really dont have a dog in the fight as i have been absent so long




Cool no rush.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Looks good. Does Bard not count as a favored class for Half-elf? I ask because I thought you'd either get some bonus skill or hp for taking levels in it.




It does - any race can take any one class as favored for either a HP or an SP for each level in it. The core races have a few other options now as well, depending on the race and class chosen. Half-Elves with Bard as their favored class can instead choose one extra round of Bardic Performance for each favored class level. That's how Vadim gets 10 rounds of Archeologist's Luck per day rather than just seven (4 + CHA Mod). I meant to specify that on his sheet; I'll try to remember to do it tonight.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Agh, I didn't realize it was a private game. My apologies.



[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION],  here's a message for you -- 
[sblock=for Shayuri]I wanted to let you know that I'll be starting a 4E game pretty soon and I have a slot open.  Scotley, Lou, and Walking Dad are confirmed to play so far.  It's going to start at about 7th or 8th Level [maybe 9th?] and hopefully, we'll be well into the teens before we run out of steam.  Anyway,  that's another option open to you if you so choose.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 28, 2011)

Mowgs, 

What is it with me always playing Rangers in your Pathfinder games?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2011)

Leif, thanks. I'll sign up for that. Let me know when you've got more.


----------



## Leif (Oct 28, 2011)

[sblock=Shayuri]
It just so happens that there's a little bit more already.  Start reading this thread at post 816 and you'll be up to speed.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay downloaded hero lab and worked thru most of it with mikes help
Still getting a error messeage in ability points saying i overbought  cant seem to get the exact 22 points necessary or configured right...could we use 25 instead or i will need step by step instructions to get the 22 so i dont get an error messeage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Okay downloaded hero lab and worked thru most of it with mikes help
> Still getting a error messeage in ability points saying i overbought  cant seem to get the exact 22 points necessary or configured right...could we use 25 instead or i will need step by step instructions to get the 22 so i dont get an error messeage.




Order is important, here (Not sure why, I just know it is).

First, go to the "Personal" tab (tabs are just under the menu bar). At the bottom on the left you'll see "Click to add a new Permanent Adjustment." Click it. In the wizard that pops up, you'll see a long list of selections. One of those will be "Ability Score Points." Select it and then click "Add & Close" at the bottom of the wizard. It will disappear, leaving a brand new Permanent Adjustment at the bottom of the Personal Tab. On the right side of that is a red '0' with a small arrow to either side. Click the right arrow twice (to change the '0' to '+2').

Next, on the menu bar at the top go to "Character" then select "Configure Hero." In the wizard that pops up, on the left side you'll see a drop box that most likely reads "Pick/Roll Ability Scores." Change that to "High Fantasy: 20 Points." Click OK.

Your point buy value should now be set to 22.

I'm attaching a screenshot of the adjustment below.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks  Mike  Got it
now working on figuring out how to add a + 1 weapon


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2011)

Did someone say they need a cleric?


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Did someone say they need a cleric?



Why, you know one?


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2011)

*Besharnn, Half-Orc Ranger*

Went back and got skills corrected, favored terrain selected, favored enemy selected, and combat style chosen.   Background is still in progress.
[sblock=Besharnn]
Besharnn, Ranger3, Half-Orc
Favored Class:  Ranger

22 point-buy:
S 15 (7 pts); D 14 (5 pts) +2 racial adjustment; C 14 (5 pts); 12 (2 pts); W 12 (2 pts); C 11 (1 pt)

Final Ability Scores:  
S 15 (+2)
D 16 (+3)
C 14 (+2)
I 12 (+1)
W 12 (+1)
C 11 (+0)

Languages:  Common, Orcish, Draconic

AC:21 = 10+7(+1 Breastplate)+3(Dex)+1(Dodge Feat)
[AC:25 if Shield of Swings in use]
FF:17, T:14

HP:13+11+11=35 [fixed hp + con mod + favored class mod]
BAB: +3
CMB: +5
CMD: 18 [22 if Shield of Swings in use]

Saves:  
Fort: +5 Ref: +7 Will: +3

Traits:
Indomitable Faith (+1 on Will saves)
Deft Dodger (+1 on Ref saves)

Feats:  
L1 - Dodge (+1 Dodge bonus to AC)
L2 -Ranger Com Style Feat (2-Handed Wpn) Shield of Swings-[1/2 damage (full att only) for +4 AC & CMD]
L3 - Mobility (+4 AC against AoO from movement)
L3 - Ranger Bonus Feat - Endurance

Skills: (Ranks 7+7+7 = 21) [CS=Class Skill]
Climb 3 ranks +2 str +3 CS = +8
Intimidate 3 ranks +2 racial +3 CS = +8
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) 3 ranks, +1 Int +2 Favored Terrain +3 CS = +9
Perception 3 ranks +1 wis +3 CS = +7 [+2 underground]
Stealth 3 ranks +3 dex +3 CS = +9 [+2 underground]
Survival 3 ranks +1 wis +3 CS = +7 [+2 underground] [+1 (half Ranger Level) to follow tracks] 
Swim 3 ranks +2 str +3 CS = +8

Favored Enemy(ies)[+2 on Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive, and Survival checks. +2 att and damage.  Can make untrained knowledge checks to identify these creatures]
L1 - Monstrous Humanoid [Ogre]

Wild Empathy - roll 1d20+3 Ranger Level+0 Cha mod to modify reaction of an animal

Favored Terrain(s) [gains +2 initiative, Knowledge (geopraphy), Perception, Stealth, and Survival; leaves no trail, and cannot be tracked]
L3 - Underground 

Favored Weapons:
Heavy Crossbow (P) 1-10, crit 19-20 X2, range 120 ft
Halberd (P or S) 1-10+3, crit X3, brace, trip
Short Sword (P) 1-6+2, crit 19-20 X2

[Wealth:3,000 gp]

Halberd, Masterwork, +7 att (3BAB+3Str+1M/W), 310 gp, 1d10+3 dam
Short Sword, Masterwork, +6 att (3BAB+2Str+1M/W), 310 gp, 1d6+2 dam
Heavy Crossbow, M'work +8 att (3BAB+3Dex+1M/W+1P/B shot) 1d10 dam,+1 dam if P/B, 19-20/X2, 350 gp
20 Crossbow bolts, 2 gp, 1d10 dam 
7 Magic +1 Crossbow Bolts, 40 gp ea, [+8 att, 1d10+1 dam, 1d10+2 dam if P/B]
Magic Breastplate +1, 1,350 gp, AC +7, ACP -3,
Explorer's Outfit 3 gp
Backpack 2 gp
Pouch 1 gp
Waterskin 1 gp
3 Days' Trail Rations 1.5 gp
2 Flasks Acid 20 gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds, (Ranger) CL 1, 6 charges 180 gp
Tanglefoot Bag 50 gp
Tindertwigs, 10, 10 gp ea.
Smokesticks, 5, 20 gp ea.
Mirror, small steel 10 gp
Spell Component Pouch ['cause ya just never know...] 5 gp

gp=60
sp=5
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2011)

Haven't worked on my background yet, other than general ideas. His father is/was a Human Sczarni (think Gypsy meets Organized Crime) and almost certainly a werewolf. His mother is a Varisian Elf, also a Gypsy but not of the Sczarni. Mom is still around (of course, and will be long after Vadim's dead), reading the Harrow (Golarion Tarot) and singing/dancing her way through Varisia and Ustalav with the clan. Dad shows up every once in a while but has never been a stable figure in Vadim's life.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking of Besharnn, he's very interesting. I think most folks would max out strength with this build, but you've spread you abilities out a little more and so you've got pretty high AC with the magic medium armor, dodge and a 14 dex. High Hp from Con as well. High damage with the polearm. I guess you are going with the two-handed combat style from APG? Power attack seems like the natural choice with that. Trading +1 to hit for +3 damage is a no brainer. Damn, only third level and already 1d10+6 to damage? x3 on crits! So, you could do in theory 48 points of damage on a crit. I'm gonna have to really scale up the fights in the adventure path. 

A few mechanical things I noted:

You had the +1 breast plate down as 2,500 gp. I'm only getting a cost of 1350 gp. Am I missing something?

You have a bonus feat of Endurance coming at third level.

As a half-orc you get a +2 to intimidate.

You should pick your combat style, first favored enemy and favored terrain.

Remember in Pathfinder you get plus three to any class skill you take at least one rank in. You might want to spread your points around just a bit since you really get a nice bump for taking any points at all in class skill. Knowledge nature, geography or dungeoneering would all be +5 for an investment of one rank. 

You can take various bonuses for taking a level in your favored class, which I presume will be Ranger. Are you taking extra skill rank, hit point or as a Ranger I think you can give you animal companion extra hit points when you get one.


----------



## Leif (Nov 1, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Looking of Besharnn, he's very interesting. I think most folks would max out strength with this build, but you've spread you abilities out a little more and so you've got pretty high AC with the magic medium armor, dodge and a 14 dex. High Hp from Con as well. High damage with the polearm. I guess you are going with the two-handed combat style from APG? Power attack seems like the natural choice with that. Trading +1 to hit for +3 damage is a no brainer. Damn, only third level and already 1d10+6 to damage? x3 on crits! So, you could do in theory 48 points of damage on a crit. I'm gonna have to really scale up the fights in the adventure path.
> 
> A few mechanical things I noted:
> 
> ...



Yes, the +1 Breastplate should be 1,350 gp, so if I made a mistake there, that gives him another 1,150 gp to spend.  Thanks!  I already took the extra hp for Favored Class.  That should be clearly shown on the sheet.  I missed the bonus feat and forgot about favored enemy/terrain and combat style.  +2 to intimidate is GREAT!  Thanks!  Guess I have more work to do.

Also, the 14 Dex was before racial bonus, so it's 16 total.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2011)

Leif said:


> Yes, the +1 Breastplate should be 1,350 gp, so if I made a mistake there, that gives him another 1,150 gp to spend.  Thanks!  I already took the extra hp for Favored Class.  That should be clearly shown on the sheet.  I missed the bonus feat and forgot about favored enemy/terrain and combat style.  +2 to intimidate is GREAT!  Thanks!  Guess I have more work to do.
> 
> Also, the 14 Dex was before racial bonus, so it's 16 total.




D'oh! The favored class bonus hp is quite obvious, sorry. I thought you'd find a use for the extra cash. I really think this guy is going to kick some serious monster butt. I'll be interested to see what you do with him personality-wise as well.


----------



## Lou (Nov 1, 2011)

Leif, recall that in Pathfinder, the characters are limited in skill ranks to no more than hit dice.  So no more than 3 ranks in any skill for a 3rd level character.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Did someone say they need a cleric?




Yes, yes...I believe I do.


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2011)

Lou said:


> Leif, recall that in Pathfinder, the characters are limited in skill ranks to no more than hit dice.  So no more than 3 ranks in any skill for a 3rd level character.



Good save, Lou!  That is offset exactly for a 3rd level character, by the +3 bonus for a Class Skill.  Anyway, I reduced the skills where I had too many ranks, picked up an additional skill, got 3 ranks in ALL of my skills, and added in the +3 Class Skill Bonus.  All in all, I'd say that Besharrn came out ahead!

Got Favored Enemy and Favored Terrain chosen, and Combat Style selected (archery - heavy crossbow)


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2011)

Scotley said:


> only third level and already 1d10+6 to damage? x3 on crits! So, you could do in theory 48 points of damage on a crit.



I'm sure you know this, Scotley, but the bonuses are not multiplied when you do 2X or 3X damage on a crit, only the actual damage dice of the weapon, and the extra dice are all rolled, not multiplied.  So, for Sharnn critting with his halberd it would be 3d10+6 damage, assuming you have the correct figres shown after I've been monkeying around with him.  That's "only" a max of 36 damage, which is a far cry from 48.  Like I said, I know that you know this, but I wanted to point it out anyway for the benefit of any kiddies who might accidentally view this thread.  We don't want any tender eyes to be shocked by massive damage, even if its erroneously reported damage.

THIS IS ALL BOGUS!! THANKS, LOU!


----------



## Lou (Nov 3, 2011)

Leif said:


> I'm sure you know this, Scotley, but the bonuses are not multiplied when you do 2X or 3X damage on a crit, only the actual damage dice of the weapon, and the extra dice are all rolled, not multiplied.  So, for Sharnn critting with his halberd it would be 3d10+6 damage, assuming you have the correct figres shown after I've been monkeying around with him.  That's "only" a max of 36 damage, which is a far cry from 48.  Like I said, I know that you know this, but I wanted to point it out anyway for the benefit of any kiddies who might accidentally view this thread.  We don't want any tender eyes to be shocked by massive damage, even if its erroneously reported damage.




Bro, I think you need to re-read the Pathfinder section on combat damage one more time.  The Pathfinder OGC says to add the modifiers for each roll of the dice.  I checked the original from Paizo, and it's the same. It reads:

"*Multiplying Damage*: Sometimes you multiply damage by some factor,  such as on a critical hit. Roll the damage (with all modifiers)  multiple times and total the results" [emphasis added]

Perhaps Mowgli could chime in.


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2011)

Lou said:


> Bro, I think you need to re-read the Pathfinder section on combat damage one more time.  The Pathfinder OGC says to add the modifiers for each roll of the dice.  I checked the original from Paizo, and it's the same. It reads:
> 
> "*Multiplying Damage*: Sometimes you multiply damage by some factor,  such as on a critical hit. Roll the damage (with all modifiers)  multiple times and total the results" [emphasis added]
> 
> Perhaps Mowgli could chime in.



I've read that paragraph numerous times, and it never really sunk in.  But, son of a gun if y'ain't right, Bro!  I stand corrected.  Roll with all modifiers three times (for triple damage) and total results.  The exception being that if you double damage twice, you double the original damage, so in effect doubling twice is tripling.  See Pathfinder Core Rulebook p. 179.  Never mind, Scotley!  

DANG, BRO! QUIT SHOWING ME UP SO BAD, YOU'RE INFRINGING ON MOWGLI'S TERRITORY!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, usually when extra damage is given as a straight up number (STR bonus, magic bonus, etc) it's added to each instance of the crit roll. Usually when the bonus comes in the form of extra dice (like the precision damage from a sneak attack or the extra dice of damage from a flaming burst weapon) it's only rolled once on a crit.


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Yeah, usually when extra damage is given as a straight up number (STR bonus, magic bonus, etc) it's added to each instance of the crit roll. Usually when the bonus comes in the form of extra dice (like the precision damage from a sneak attack or the extra dice of damage from a flaming burst weapon) it's only rolled once on a crit.



Dang!  I've been doing that wrong all these long years now.  I've only been adding bonuses once on a X2 crit.  No wonder I've never been able to do flippin damage!


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2011)

*Besharrn take one thousand...*

Does this look right yet?

[sblock=Besharrn]
Besharrn, Ranger3, Half-Orc
Favored Class:  Ranger

22 point-buy:
S 15 (7 pts); D 14 (5 pts) +2 racial adjustment; C 14 (5 pts); 12 (2 pts); W 12 (2 pts); C 11 (1 pt)

Final Ability Scores:  
S 15 (+2)
D 16 (+3)
C 14 (+2)
I 12 (+1)
W 12 (+1)
C 11 (+0)

Languages:  Common, Orcish, Draconic

AC:21 = 10+7(+1 Breastplate)+3(Dex)+1(Dodge Feat)
[AC:25 if Shield of Swings in use]
FF:17, T:14

HP:13+11+11=35 [fixed hp + con mod + favored class mod]
BAB: +3
CMB: +5
CMD: 18 [22 if Shield of Swings in use]

Saves:  
Fort: +5 Ref: +7 Will: +3

Traits:
Indomitable Faith (+1 on Will saves)
Deft Dodger (+1 on Ref saves)

Feats:  
L1 - Dodge (+1 Dodge bonus to AC)
L2 -Ranger Cmbt Style Feat (2-Handed Wpn) Shield of Swings-[1/2 damage (full att only) for +4 AC & CMD]
L3 - Mobility (+4 AC against AoO from movement)
L3 - Ranger Bonus Feat - Endurance

Skills: (Ranks 7+7+7 = 21) [CS=Class Skill]
Climb 3 ranks +2 str +3 CS = +8
Intimidate 3 ranks +2 racial +3 CS = +8
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) 3 ranks, +1 Int +2 Favored Terrain +3 CS = +9
Perception 3 ranks +1 wis +3 CS = +7 [+2 underground]
Stealth 3 ranks +3 dex +3 CS = +9 [+2 underground]
Survival 3 ranks +1 wis +3 CS = +7 [+2 underground] [+1 (half Ranger Level) to follow tracks] 
Swim 3 ranks +2 str +3 CS = +8

Favored Enemy(ies)[+2 on Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive, and Survival checks. +2 att and damage.  Can make untrained knowledge checks to identify these creatures]
L1 - Undead

Wild Empathy - roll 1d20+3 Ranger Level+0 Cha mod to modify reaction of an animal

Favored Terrain(s) [gains +2 initiative, Knowledge (geopraphy), Perception, Stealth, and Survival; leaves no trail, and cannot be tracked]
L3 - Underground 

Favored Weapons:
Heavy Crossbow (P) 1-10, crit 19-20 X2, range 120 ft
Halberd (P or S) 1-10+3, crit X3, brace, trip
Short Sword (P) 1-6+2, crit 19-20 X2

[Wealth:3,000 gp]

Halberd, Masterwork, +7 att (3BAB+3Str+1M/W), 310 gp, 1d10+3 dam
Short Sword, Masterwork, +6 att (3BAB+2Str+1M/W), 310 gp, 1d6+2 dam
Heavy Crossbow, M'work +8 att (3BAB+3Dex+1M/W+1P/B shot) 1d10 dam,+1 dam if P/B, 19-20/X2, 350 gp
20 Crossbow bolts, 2 gp, 1d10 dam 
7 Magic +1 Crossbow Bolts, 40 gp ea, [+8 att, 1d10+1 dam, 1d10+2 dam if P/B]
Magic Breastplate +1, 1,350 gp, AC +7, ACP -3,
Explorer's Outfit 3 gp
Backpack 2 gp
Pouch 1 gp
Waterskin 1 gp
3 Days' Trail Rations 1.5 gp
2 Flasks Acid 20 gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds, (Ranger) CL 1, 6 charges 180 gp
Tanglefoot Bag 50 gp
Tindertwigs, 10, 10 gp ea.
Smokesticks, 5, 20 gp ea.
Mirror, small steel 10 gp
Spell Component Pouch ['cause ya just never know...] 5 gp

gp=60
sp=5

Background:
Besharrn was born to a human farm woman whose husband died in the raid during which she was raped.  He grew up spending the vast majority of his time helping to work the farm, but he went exploring the neighboring woodlands and hunting when he wasn't plowing or planting.  (Mom figured she'd better get some work out of the b****rd since his daddy killed her husband.  She loved her son Besharrn as much as she could under the circumstances, but she never let him feel like he was accepted unconditionally.  It was always more like, 'well, yeah, this is the cruddy hand I was dealt, so I might as well learn to like you, ya little b****rd."  And when his mother died, there was no way in h**l that the village was going to let him inherit the farm.  Now, they would have been tickled to have him "buy the farm," but only in the euphemistic sense.)  Besharrn's socialization suffered because of his isolation down on the farm.  He is only just barely able to be tolerated by "polite" company and the feeling is very mutual.  Besharrn is a major loner and prefers to be alone and outdoors if at all possible.  In an adventuring party, he recognizes his dependence on the other members, but that doesn't mean he has to like it, and he'll gladly volunteer to pull as many shifts on watch as he can stand just so he can get in some quality time with his best friend -- himself.  Plus, he's not a bad dude to have on watch, so it should be a definite win-win.  There is much room for character development here, as Besharrn hopefully will make some genuine friends among his adventuring companions.  He's never really had a friend before, so this will be all new to him.

[sblock=Elementary Orcish]
_Sha-ta ko queem_ -- literally: "Naked ape throw fit."  Translated to common, "Human dude is pi**ed."
_Treem Voria_  -- literally: "blood moon."  Translated to common, "Elf wench is on the rag."
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2011)

Leif said:


> Dang!  I've been doing that wrong all these long years now.  I've only been adding bonuses once on a X2 crit.  No wonder I've never been able to do flippin damage!




I figured it out a few years ago...but I was doing it wrong for several years after I first started playing 3.x. It seems so counter-intuitive.


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2011)

TA-DAAAA!  Avatar=Besharrn  (it's his drivers license photo so it doesn't really do him justice.  )

NewER Avater=Magus Crus  (OK, I think maybe it's actually intended to be Gandalf, but I used this wizard to represent Magus Crus in my Whirtlestaff's Game.)

Decided to go back to an approximation of Besharrn as an avatar. It's really him, you just can't see him too clearly, and the polearm across his back doesn't really show up, either.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 7, 2011)

*Falco*

HEre is my character.  Still need to add gear and I bio but I wanted everyone to look over it and forward any suggestions.  He is going to be a non-fighter type.  Haunted by a dead priest who dabbled as a spell caster (this is where he gets his spell casting ability - channeling.


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> HEre is my character.  Still need to add gear and I bio but I wanted everyone to look over it and forward any suggestions.  He is going to be a non-fighter type.  Haunted by a dead priest who dabbled as a spell caster (this is where he gets his spell casting ability - channeling.



Mikey, couldn't help noticing that your CR is 2 even though you are listed as Oracle 3.  Is there something wrong here, or are you really only CR2?  Scotley, if that's so, shouldn't he get a boost to Cr3 like the rest of us?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2011)

CR for Pathfinder PCs are typically one lower than their character level. We should all be CR 2 at level 3.


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> CR for Pathfinder PCs are typically one lower than their character level. We should all be CR 2 at level 3.



Awww, crud!  I was hoping Mikey could get another level out of the deal.  Hey!  Does this mean we ALL get another level??


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2011)

As Sooon as i can figue out how to post it from hero lab  i  will
at this point i am good to go


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> HEre is my character.  Still need to add gear and I bio but I wanted everyone to look over it and forward any suggestions.  He is going to be a non-fighter type.  Haunted by a dead priest who dabbled as a spell caster (this is where he gets his spell casting ability - channeling.




I like him. He is perhaps the least Dexterous Halfling I've seen and the least wise priestly sort. Definitely playing against the stereotype. I'll be interested to see what you do with him. Given the nature of the adventure I think you'll get a lot mileage out of Mantle of Moonlight eventually. I also think it is great that he has an intimate almost at high as the Half-orc ranger.

Equipping this guy will be an interesting challenge. Are you thinking breast plate, shield and maybe a mace or morning star? Given the low dex and str. you're never gonna be much a serious damage dealer. I'd go with all the armor you can carry and serve as a target to take pressure off the rest of the party. 

Given that you are calling him Falco, you should name the dead priest Amadeus or perhaps Der Kommissar...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> As Sooon as i can figue out how to post it from hero lab  i  will
> at this point i am good to go




Excellent, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2011)

So when we get a Cleric we'll be about ready to start this party. I could be ready as soon as the weekend if all the characters are finished...


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 9, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I like him. He is perhaps the least Dexterous Halfling I've seen and the least wise priestly sort. Definitely playing against the stereotype. I'll be interested to see what you do with him. Given the nature of the adventure I think you'll get a lot mileage out of Mantle of Moonlight eventually. I also think it is great that he has an intimate almost at high as the Half-orc ranger.
> 
> Equipping this guy will be an interesting challenge. Are you thinking breast plate, shield and maybe a mace or morning star? Given the low dex and str. you're never gonna be much a serious damage dealer. I'd go with all the armor you can carry and serve as a target to take pressure off the rest of the party.
> 
> Given that you are calling him Falco, you should name the dead priest Amadeus or perhaps Der Kommissar...




OK... that made me laugh out loud so Der kommissar it is!

I'm gonna work on equipping him tonight and hopefully get his backstory up soon too but I can be ready by the weekend.

This is my first foray into playing a totally useless character (like Mikey does).  Hopefully I wont be too frustrated.


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2011)

Scotley said:


> So when we get a Cleric we'll be about ready to start this party. I could be ready as soon as the weekend if all the characters are finished...



Besharrn ready!  Ugh!

[sblock=Besharrn]
Besharrn, Ranger3, Half-Orc
Favored Class:  Ranger

22 point-buy:
S 15 (7 pts); D 14 (5 pts) +2 racial adjustment; C 14 (5 pts); 12 (2 pts); W 12 (2 pts); C 11 (1 pt)

Final Ability Scores:  
S 15 (+2)
D 16 (+3)
C 14 (+2)
I 12 (+1)
W 12 (+1)
C 11 (+0)

Languages:  Common, Orcish, Draconic

AC:21 = 10+7(+1 Breastplate)+3(Dex)+1(Dodge Feat)
[AC:25 if Shield of Swings in use]
FF:17, T:14

HP:13+11+11=35 [fixed hp + con mod + favored class mod]
BAB: +3
CMB: +5
CMD: 18 [22 if Shield of Swings in use]

Saves:  
Fort: +5 Ref: +7 Will: +3

Traits:
Indomitable Faith (+1 on Will saves)
Deft Dodger (+1 on Ref saves)

Feats:  
L1 - Dodge (+1 Dodge bonus to AC)
L2 -Ranger Cmbt Style Feat (2-Handed Wpn) Shield of Swings-[1/2 damage (full att only) for +4 AC & CMD]
L3 - Mobility (+4 AC against AoO from movement)
L3 - Ranger Bonus Feat - Endurance

Skills: (Ranks 7+7+7 = 21) [CS=Class Skill]
Climb 3 ranks +2 str +3 CS = +8
Intimidate 3 ranks +2 racial +3 CS = +8
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) 3 ranks, +1 Int +2 Favored Terrain +3 CS = +9
Perception 3 ranks +1 wis +3 CS = +7 [+2 underground]
Stealth 3 ranks +3 dex +3 CS = +9 [+2 underground]
Survival 3 ranks +1 wis +3 CS = +7 [+2 underground] [+1 (half Ranger Level) to follow tracks] 
Swim 3 ranks +2 str +3 CS = +8

Favored Enemy(ies)[+2 on Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive, and Survival checks. +2 att and damage.  Can make untrained knowledge checks to identify these creatures]
L1 - Undead

Wild Empathy - roll 1d20+3 Ranger Level+0 Cha mod to modify reaction of an animal

Favored Terrain(s) [gains +2 initiative, Knowledge (geopraphy), Perception, Stealth, and Survival; leaves no trail, and cannot be tracked]
L3 - Underground 

Favored Weapons:
Heavy Crossbow (P) 1-10, crit 19-20 X2, range 120 ft
Halberd (P or S) 1-10+3, crit X3, brace, trip
Short Sword (P) 1-6+2, crit 19-20 X2

[Wealth:3,000 gp]

Halberd, Masterwork, +7 att (3BAB+3Str+1M/W), 310 gp, 1d10+3 dam
Short Sword, Masterwork, +6 att (3BAB+2Str+1M/W), 310 gp, 1d6+2 dam
Heavy Crossbow, M'work +8 att (3BAB+3Dex+1M/W+1P/B shot) 1d10 dam,+1 dam if P/B, 19-20/X2, 350 gp
20 Crossbow bolts, 2 gp, 1d10 dam 
7 Magic +1 Crossbow Bolts, 40 gp ea, [+8 att, 1d10+1 dam, 1d10+2 dam if P/B]
Magic Breastplate +1, 1,350 gp, AC +7, ACP -3,
Explorer's Outfit 3 gp
Backpack 2 gp
Pouch 1 gp
Waterskin 1 gp
3 Days' Trail Rations 1.5 gp
2 Flasks Acid 20 gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds, (Ranger) CL 1, 6 charges 180 gp
Tanglefoot Bag 50 gp
Tindertwigs, 10, 10 gp ea.
Smokesticks, 5, 20 gp ea.
Mirror, small steel 10 gp
Spell Component Pouch ['cause ya just never know...] 5 gp

gp=60
sp=5

Background:
Besharrn was born to a human farm woman whose husband died in the raid during which she was raped.  He grew up spending the vast majority of his time helping to work the farm, but he went exploring the neighboring woodlands and hunting when he wasn't plowing or planting.  (Mom figured she'd better get some work out of the b****rd since his daddy killed her husband.  She loved her son Besharrn as much as she could under the circumstances, but she never let him feel like he was accepted unconditionally.  It was always more like, 'well, yeah, this is the cruddy hand I was dealt, so I might as well learn to like you, ya little b****rd."  And when his mother died, there was no way in h**l that the village was going to let him inherit the farm.  Now, they would have been tickled to have him "buy the farm," but only in the euphemistic sense.)  Besharrn's socialization suffered because of his isolation down on the farm.  He is only just barely able to be tolerated by "polite" company and the feeling is very mutual.  Besharrn is a major loner and prefers to be alone and outdoors if at all possible.  In an adventuring party, he recognizes his dependence on the other members, but that doesn't mean he has to like it, and he'll gladly volunteer to pull as many shifts on watch as he can stand just so he can get in some quality time with his best friend -- himself.  Plus, he's not a bad dude to have on watch, so it should be a definite win-win.  There is much room for character development here, as Besharrn hopefully will make some genuine friends among his adventuring companions.  He's never really had a friend before, so this will be all new to him.

[sblock=Elementary Orcish]
_Sha-ta ko queem_ -- literally: "Naked ape throw fit."  Translated to common, "Human dude is pi**ed."
_Treem Voria_  -- literally: "blood moon."  Translated to common, "Elf wench is on the rag."
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 9, 2011)

Working on Vadim's backstory . . . other than that, he's ready to roll!


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 9, 2011)

*Ready to Go*

Falco is ready to go.  Pretty cool against the grain PC.  He should be fairly tough to hit (I hope - as he wont be much good in battle).  But he will add a lot of spice to the role playing.  He thinks of himself as a bad-ass medium.

Special thanks to Mike P.  Hero lab makes creating a character and not "forgetting anything" so easy!

Scott,  were you specifically speaking to Rhun when you mentioned the cleric?  As Falco does has some healing abilities.


----------



## Lou (Nov 9, 2011)

I finally updated my HeroLab license to include APC, combat and magic....  Character will be posted soon.  He's already on my wikispaces. Yes, he's a half-elf magus with a bastard sword and a composite long bow.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 9, 2011)

*Falco*

Are clerics subject to the arcane spell failure chance?


----------



## Lou (Nov 9, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Are clerics subject to the arcane spell failure chance?




Only if they cast arcane spells. Most Clerics cast divine spells.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> OK... that made me laugh out loud so Der kommissar it is!
> 
> I'm gonna work on equipping him tonight and hopefully get his backstory up soon too but I can be ready by the weekend.
> 
> This is my first foray into playing a totally useless character (like Mikey does).  Hopefully I wont be too frustrated.




Hey, being a target is not useless...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Falco is ready to go.  Pretty cool against the grain PC.  He should be fairly tough to hit (I hope - as he wont be much good in battle).  But he will add a lot of spice to the role playing.  He thinks of himself as a bad-ass medium.
> 
> Special thanks to Mike P.  Hero lab makes creating a character and not "forgetting anything" so easy!
> 
> Scott,  were you specifically speaking to Rhun when you mentioned the cleric?  As Falco does has some healing abilities.




Yeah, guess I'm gonna have to join the Hero Lab bandwagon as well. I was speaking of Rhun when I mentioned Cleric as he offered one. You can do the healing and leave the ass-kicking to him. I'll get a Rogues Gallery up soon.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Are clerics subject to the arcane spell failure chance?




I'll double check, but I think you are good up to medium armor.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2011)

Leif said:


> Besharrn ready!  Ugh!






Mowgli said:


> Working on Vadim's backstory . . . other than that, he's ready to roll!




Excellent!


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 9, 2011)

*Falco with picture*

Falco description with spells and picture


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Are clerics subject to the arcane spell failure chance?




Yes, just to confirm what Lou said, as an Oracle, Flaco casts _Divine_ spells which are not subject to the _Arcane_ spell failure chance. 

So feel free to wear cast iron skivvies and a copper bottom cook pot for a hat  if you wish yet still cast spells without fail. Though a breastplate or perhaps chain mail may prove more fashionable and efficacious.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I'll double check, but I think you are good up to medium armor.




So do you already have a cleric? Am I not needed here?


----------



## Lou (Nov 10, 2011)

Scotley said:


> So when we get a Cleric we'll be about ready to start this party. I could be ready as soon as the weekend if all the characters are finished...






mleibrock said:


> Scott, were you specifically speaking to Rhun when you mentioned the cleric? As Falco does has some healing abilities.






Scotley said:


> Yeah, guess I'm gonna have to join the Hero Lab bandwagon as well. I was speaking of Rhun when I mentioned Cleric as he offered one. You can do the healing and leave the ass-kicking to him. I'll get a Rogues Gallery up soon.




As you can see, Rhun, you are needed here and expected here.

So get that ass-kicking cleric posted!


----------



## Lou (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's my half-elf magus, B'rii (Barry). I see that one of my alternative racial traits (Ancestral Arms-EWP-bastard sword) doesn't print.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2011)

Rhun said:


> So do you already have a cleric? Am I not needed here?




We have a Halfling oracle, definitely not the same thing as a Cleric, though they do cast some divine spells.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2011)

Scotley said:


> We have a Halfling oracle, definitely not the same thing as a Cleric, though they do cast some divine spells.




Cool. Well, I'm working on my cleric, if you still would like me in the game. I probably just need a couple more days to finish putting him together.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm headed down to the delta for my father-in-law's 80th birthday party this weekend; they do not have internet access, so I'll be limited to my phone and won't likely post much.

(I only mention this because Scotley said something about starting this weekend; fine by me if  you do, but Vadim might not be very active for a few RT days).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> As soon as i can figue out how to post it from hero lab  i  will
> at this point i am good to go






mleibrock said:


> Special thanks to Mike P.  Hero lab makes creating a character and not "forgetting anything" so easy!






Lou said:


> Here's my half-elf magus, B'rii (Barry). I see that one of my alternative racial traits (Ancestral Arms-EWP-bastard sword) doesn't print.




For those who don't care for the default HL character sheets, it's now possible to make custom output. Beyond my meager XML skills (for now), but there are several that have been shared by users. The one that's closest to the official Pathfinder sheet is also the easiest to use, as the designer made it part of the optional updates within the program itself.

(I'm using my phone and don't have the program in front of me, but here's the process as best as I can recall).


Open HL.
From the initial blue screen, select "Find Updates."
Select "Armidale's Core Custom Sheet."
Download.
Open your PF character.
Go to File/Save Custom Output.
Select Armidale's sheet.
Save.

This will save your character sheet as an HTML file. I'm not sure whether or not you can then post it up here or if you'll have to convert it, as I haven't played with it. I still like my OP sheets, and will probably just put a link to that in the RG but I might put this one in there as well after I tinker with it a little.


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2011)

*Grognard Non-Hero-Lab Dudes are ME!*

*SNORT!*

Here once again is my character made the old fashioned way -- WITH BOOKS!

[sblock=Besharrn]
Besharrn, Ranger3, Half-Orc
Favored Class:  Ranger

22 point-buy:
S 15 (7 pts); D 14 (5 pts) +2 racial adjustment; C 14 (5 pts); 12 (2 pts); W 12 (2 pts); C 11 (1 pt)

Final Ability Scores:  
S 15 (+2)
D 16 (+3)
C 14 (+2)
I 12 (+1)
W 12 (+1)
C 11 (+0)

Languages:  Common, Orcish, Draconic

AC:21 = 10+7(+1 Breastplate)+3(Dex)+1(Dodge Feat)
[AC:25 if Shield of Swings in use]
FF:17, T:14

HP:13+11+11=35 [fixed hp + con mod + favored class mod]
BAB: +3
CMB: +5
CMD: 18 [22 if Shield of Swings in use]

Saves:  
Fort: +5 Ref: +7 Will: +3

Traits:
Indomitable Faith (+1 on Will saves)
Deft Dodger (+1 on Ref saves)

Feats:  
L1 - Dodge (+1 Dodge bonus to AC)
L2 -Ranger Cmbt Style Feat (2-Handed Wpn) Shield of Swings-[1/2 damage (full att only) for +4 AC & CMD]
L3 - Mobility (+4 AC against AoO from movement)
L3 - Ranger Bonus Feat - Endurance

Skills: (Ranks 7+7+7 = 21) [CS=Class Skill]
Climb 3 ranks +2 str +3 CS = +8
Intimidate 3 ranks +2 racial +3 CS = +8
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) 3 ranks, +1 Int +2 Favored Terrain +3 CS = +9
Perception 3 ranks +1 wis +3 CS = +7 [+2 underground]
Stealth 3 ranks +3 dex +3 CS = +9 [+2 underground]
Survival 3 ranks +1 wis +3 CS = +7 [+2 underground] [+1 (half Ranger Level) to follow tracks] 
Swim 3 ranks +2 str +3 CS = +8

Favored Enemy(ies)[+2 on Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive, and Survival checks. +2 att and damage.  Can make untrained knowledge checks to identify these creatures]
L1 - Undead

Wild Empathy - roll 1d20+3 Ranger Level+0 Cha mod to modify reaction of an animal

Favored Terrain(s) [gains +2 initiative, Knowledge (geopraphy), Perception, Stealth, and Survival; leaves no trail, and cannot be tracked]
L3 - Underground 

Favored Weapons:
Heavy Crossbow (P) 1-10, crit 19-20 X2, range 120 ft
Halberd (P or S) 1-10+3, crit X3, brace, trip
Short Sword (P) 1-6+2, crit 19-20 X2

[Wealth:3,000 gp]

Halberd, Masterwork, +7 att (3BAB+3Str+1M/W), 310 gp, 1d10+3 dam
Short Sword, Masterwork, +6 att (3BAB+2Str+1M/W), 310 gp, 1d6+2 dam
Heavy Crossbow, M'work +8 att (3BAB+3Dex+1M/W+1P/B shot) 1d10 dam,+1 dam if P/B, 19-20/X2, 350 gp
20 Crossbow bolts, 2 gp, 1d10 dam 
7 Magic +1 Crossbow Bolts, 40 gp ea, [+8 att, 1d10+1 dam, 1d10+2 dam if P/B]
Magic Breastplate +1, 1,350 gp, AC +7, ACP -3,
Explorer's Outfit 3 gp
Backpack 2 gp
Pouch 1 gp
Waterskin 1 gp
3 Days' Trail Rations 1.5 gp
2 Flasks Acid 20 gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds, (Ranger) CL 1, 6 charges 180 gp
Tanglefoot Bag 50 gp
Tindertwigs, 10, 10 gp ea.
Smokesticks, 5, 20 gp ea.
Mirror, small steel 10 gp
Spell Component Pouch ['cause ya just never know...] 5 gp

gp=60
sp=5

Background:
Besharrn was born to a human farm woman whose husband died in the raid during which she was raped.  He grew up spending the vast majority of his time helping to work the farm, but he went exploring the neighboring woodlands and hunting when he wasn't plowing or planting.  (Mom figured she'd better get some work out of the b****rd since his daddy killed her husband.  She loved her son Besharrn as much as she could under the circumstances, but she never let him feel like he was accepted unconditionally.  It was always more like, 'well, yeah, this is the cruddy hand I was dealt, so I might as well learn to like you, ya little b****rd."  And when his mother died, there was no way in h**l that the village was going to let him inherit the farm.  Now, they would have been tickled to have him "buy the farm," but only in the euphemistic sense.)  Besharrn's socialization suffered because of his isolation down on the farm.  He is only just barely able to be tolerated by "polite" company and the feeling is very mutual.  Besharrn is a major loner and prefers to be alone and outdoors if at all possible.  In an adventuring party, he recognizes his dependence on the other members, but that doesn't mean he has to like it, and he'll gladly volunteer to pull as many shifts on watch as he can stand just so he can get in some quality time with his best friend -- himself.  Plus, he's not a bad dude to have on watch, so it should be a definite win-win.  There is much room for character development here, as Besharrn hopefully will make some genuine friends among his adventuring companions.  He's never really had a friend before, so this will be all new to him.

[sblock=Elementary Orcish]
_Sha-ta ko queem_ -- literally: "Naked ape throw fit."  Translated to common, "Human dude is pi**ed."
_Treem Voria_  -- literally: "blood moon."  Translated to common, "Elf wench is on the rag."
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 11, 2011)

*Falco*



Mowgli said:


> For those who don't care for the default HL character sheets, it's now possible to make custom output. Beyond my meager XML skills (for now), but there are several that have been shared by users. The one that's closest to the official Pathfinder sheet is also the easiest to use, as the designer made it part of the optional updates within the program itself.
> 
> (I'm using my phone and don't have the program in front of me, but here's the process as best as I can recall).
> 
> ...




Mike,

You have too much time to play around with things, but I'm grateful!  

Here is Falco posted with Armidale's sheet (which by the way can not be posted in the HTML format - a shame.  I saved it as an HTML and then opened it with Word, had to reformat the view at landscape as it would cut off the right side otherwise and then resave.  I chose to resave as a pdf and this is what you get.  The HTML version looks much nicer and is the normal portrait version.  If you are looking to have a paper copy, it looks very professional.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Cool. Well, I'm working on my cleric, if you still would like me in the game. I probably just need a couple more days to finish putting him together.




Definitely, Given that Mowgli has a commitment this weekend I'll shoot for Monday start if that will give you enough time? Still haven't seen JA's character either. I'm going to start an RG momentarily.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2011)

*Rogues's Gallery Link*

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/313890-scotleys-carrion-crown-rg.html#post5728640

Also, if you haven't checked out the Carrion Crown Player's guide it can be found here: http://paizo.com/store/games/rolepl...inderAdventurePath/carrionCrown/v5748btpy8j0q

It is free. Check it out. We will be using the default hook to the game, so:

"While the Carrion Crown Adventure Path takes place exclusively in the haunted nation of Ustalav, the campaign does not require (or even assume) that the PCs be natives of that land. Each PC is summoned at the start of the adventure to the town of Ravengro in the rural county of Canterwall from elsewhere in Ustalav or the Inner Sea region. Thus, PCs of any nationality or concept can work within the constraints of the Adventure Path. No matter what your PC’s background is, adventure and intrigue await when you arrive in Ravengro for the funeral of the recently deceased Professor Petros Lorrimor, famed scholar, explorer, and teacher.

The Carrion Crown Player’s Guide is intended to provide characters with a connection to Professor Lorrimor—one close enough to justify his naming each PC in his will—whether they are native to another part of Ustalav, or from a distant part of the Inner Sea where they met him by chance in his many travels."

We will be using the default Pathfinder campaign setting while it is not free there is some info to be found online or if you need something specific email or PM me.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Definitely, Given that Mowgli has a commitment this weekend I'll shoot for Monday start if that will give you enough time? Still haven't seen JA's character either. I'm going to start an RG momentarily.




I've got the basics done, so hopefully I can have the PC all finished up by Monday.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm done just gotta do equipement etc 
having problmes exporting it from hero lab and trying to find magic  but the basics are ready


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 15, 2011)

*Character*

okay i cant upload to this site
want me to email it scotley


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2011)

Todd -


Open your character in HL
In the upper right corner you'll see 'View Updates.' Click it.
In the list that opens, look for 'PDF Plug In'. Click it.
Click 'Download'.
Once the download is completed, don't close the new window that opens. Click 'Finished' on the HL window and then close HL.
NOW click the button to install the PDF Plug In (PDF Canvas).
Once you've finished the installation, reopen your character in HL.
'File/Save PDF of Active Hero' will save a PDF of the character sheet, which you can attach to a post here on ENWorld.
No need to keep Scotley as the only one who can see your sheet - you can share with the rest of us . . .


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> okay i cant upload to this site
> want me to email it scotley




I think Mowgli's directions will work, but feel free to email in the interests of getting things moving.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, the background's not my best work but it will serve. Hopefully, I'll have the presence of mind to flesh it out through RP as we go.

The link to Vadim's sheet is posted in the RG. I'll eventually get a mini-stat block up there as well for attaching to my posts.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2011)

I got JA's 90% complete character via email, so just waiting on Rhun...


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 15, 2011)

*Gold and Character*

I did that   ie dowlaoding  guess i did it wrong

and how do you add gold to your character


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> I did that   ie dowlaoding  guess i did it wrong
> 
> and how do you add gold to your character




Kill the bad guys and take their stuff. 

Oh you are talking starting gold. You have the proper amount on your sheet. Just need to spend it. You don't get too much at 3rd. Enough for a plus one weapon at most.


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2011)

I think ALL of the characters are AWESOME!

Question Scotley:  How many hero points, if any, do we have at start?

And, LOU!  What in the Sacred name of Colonel Harlan Sanders is up with B'rri's character sheet post in the RG?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2011)

I guess I need to read up on Hero Points. I'm not really sure what the proper starting amount is. Didn't Mowgli use 3 in his game?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2011)

I use them as described in the APG, but I don't use the feats and magic items associated with them. It's pretty much 1 per level, plus one for each major story arc completed, but with a maximum of three at any given time.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I guess I need to read up on Hero Points. I'm not really sure what the proper starting amount is. Didn't Mowgli use 3 in his game?





Mowgli said:


> I use them as described in the APG, but I don't use the feats and magic items associated with them. It's pretty much 1 per level, plus one for each major story arc completed, but with a maximum of three at any given time.



Yes they are described in APG, p. 322-325, but there's a bit more to it than our friendly neighborhood Man-Cub has suggested.  There are, indeed, Hero Point Feats and Hero Point Spells, but I'll leave that discussion for another time altogether.  Basically, the way it works is like this:  All characters start with 1 Hero Point and gain another one every time he/she levels-up.  The fun begins after that, because: *"Aside from these basic rules, awarding additional hero points is up to the GM."*  Yep, shades of Gary Gygax, that's the bottom line -- GM discretion rules, folks.  The following are just some of the ways that a GM might award additional hero points:

*Character Story:* GMs can award a hero point for the completion of a written character backstory.

*Completing Plot Arcs:* GMs might award a hero point to each character involved in completing a major chapter or arc in a campaign story.

*Faith:* If the Gods play an important role in the campaign, GMs might award a hero point when PCs uphold the tenets of their faith in a grand way.

*Group Service:*  Buying pizza for the group, or helping to clean up after a game session, or hosting --any of these might be worth a hero point, but should be awarded out of generosity, not as payment.

*Heroic Acts:* Self-explanatory, really.  But a hero point should only be awarded if the heroic act was successfully completed without spending a hero point to do so!

*Return From the Dead:* PCs lose NO hero points when they die, so if they come back they still have as many as before.  If a PC dies with a hero point balance of zero, then the PC gains one when he/she is brought back to life.

*MAXIMUM HERO POINTS:*  A PC can have no more than 3 hero points at any given time.  Excess hero points are lost.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2011)

Now about Hero Point Feats:

A. Feats -- These feats enhance a characters ability to "store" and "gain" Hero Points:  

Hero's Fortune -- You gain one additional Hero Point when this feat is selected, and your maximum number of Hero Points at any one tme is increased from 3 to 5.   *SPECIAL:*  NPCs who take this feat receive 1 hero point and can have up to 3. (Not 5.)

Blood of Heroes -- Prerequisite: Hero's Fortune.  Whenever you Level-Up, you gain 2 Hero Points instead of one.

Luck of Heroes -- Prerequisite: Hero's Fortune.  Whenever you spend a Hero Point to re-roll a die roll or grant yourself a bonus before a die is rolled, there's a chance that the Hero Point in question will not actually be spent.  Whenever you spend a Hero Point, roll 1d20.  If the result rolled is *GREATER THAN* 15, the Hero Point is not expended.  You cannot use this feat when you use a Hero Point to Cheat Death.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2011)

Hero Point Spells:

*Heroic Fortune* -- [Evocation School] Alchemist 2, Bard 2, Cleric 2, Paldin 3 -- This spell grants 1 Hero Point to the target, but it must be spent before the spell's duration lapses or it is lost, and this hero point is spent before any other hero points that the target might possess.  Spell duration is 1 round per caster level.

*Heroic Fortune, Mass* -- Bard 4, Cleric 5 -- as above, but target is "One or more creatures, no two of whom can be more than 30 feet apart."

*Malediction* -- [Necromancy School] Sorcere/Wizard 3, Witch 3 -- This spell is a curse that consumes a dying creature's life force.  Target is a creature with -1 or fewer hit points.  If it fails its Will save, it dies and the caster gains 1 Hero Point for every 5 Hit Dice possessed by the target, min=1 max=3.  These Hero Points last for a number of minutes equal to the creatur's hit dice and any that remain unused after that time lapses are lost.

*Severed Fate* -- [Enchantment School] Cleric 3, Witch 2 -- Duration 10 minutes per caster level, Save:  Will negates.  This spell is a curse that leaves the target Shaken and unable to use Hero Points for the duration of the spell.  This effect can be removed by _Remove Curse, Dispel Magic_, or similar effects.

*Unravel Destiny* -- Divination School] Cleric 3, Sorcerer/Wizard 3, Witch 3 -- Duration 1 round per caster level, Save: Will negates.  Target suffers a -2 CUMULATIVE penalty on attacks, saves, skill checks, and ability checks for EACH Hero Point that it possesses.  Target may reduce this penalty by spending Hero Points normally, but will take 2d6 hp of damage for each Hero Point spent while the spell is in effect.

There are also Hero Point magic items such as:

*Elixir of Luck*
*Hero's Blade*
*Reaver's Scythe*
*Ring of Heroes*
*Staff of Fortune*


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2011)

*Besharrn's sheet in the RG edited*

I made some corrections that I caught on Besharrn's sheet -- seems I had originally planned to take the Point Blank Shot feat, and so put those bonuses on his sheet.  Then I wound up taking the 2-hand-weapon Style feat (Shield of Swings) and forgot to remove the Point Blank Shot bonuses.  It's done now.

Also, I added some more to his back story, and gave him a human name that was conferred on him by his human mother (she called him 'Jonathan' after her murdered husband).  When Besharrn came of age, he sought out his Orcish father, who immediately gave him the name Besharrn, as was his right as an Orcish father.  Since Besharrn had always hated carrying a dead man's name, he seized his new name with gusto.  Besharrn and his father got along amicably, and parted sometime later, both knowing that Besharrn was not suited to Orcish life, and both also knowing that if they ever meet again, it will likely not end well for one of them.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info and updates Leif. 

Okay I have decided to grant one hero point for past levels. 

You can have a second hero point for completing your character at least a brief background/history and posting it in the RG. So once all the characters are ready everyone should have two Hero Points and as you'll see below, some lucky and talented player will have three. 

I also want to give the players a say in the awarding of hero points. If you note one of you fellows engaging in a particularly selfless and heroic act you might choose to award them a hero point. We'll also have a 'most valuable player' vote at some logical point in the story as well as a 'most engaging roleplayer'. Feel free to suggest other worthy awards to give everyone a chance--maybe the D&D equivalent of Ms. Congeniality. Maybe even most amusing comments in the OOC thread related to the game. Whatever tickles your fancy. I'll give you points as you level up and perhaps at other times, but I'd like you all to take the lead on this. Obviously, giving out more than one extra point to each of your fellows per level would be frowned upon by your DM. 

Once Rhun posts a character we'll have our first vote. Review the other characters and PM me your vote for the one you find most interesting, creative or well written. No particular criteria here, just which ever one you like. A couple of caveats--no campaigning or attempting to buy votes  , keep your vote secret, vote only once and most importantly, you can't vote for yourself. Should there be a tie, I will cast the deciding vote. Sound like fun? I figure it will give you all a chance to know each others' characters and maybe spot some mechanical errors I've missed.  

I am eager to get started, so we'll hope Rhun's love life hits a dry spell this weekend and we get our final character soon.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, should anyone want to use the Hero Point related spells and has the ability to cast them feel free. I might even sprinkle an item or two about if I find any of the suggested items in the adventure not to my liking.


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2011)

Besharrn currently has no feat slots to spare, but are the Hero Point Feats to be used in this game?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2011)

Leif said:


> Besharrn currently has no feat slots to spare, but are the Hero Point Feats to be used in this game?




Sure, you want them you got 'em.


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Sure, you want them you got 'em.



Cool!  I doubt if I'll ever want to take one, since I don't plan on keeping Hero Points long enough to accumulate five at one time, but I guess it's nice to know that I can do so?

I streamlined and partially re-wrote Besharrn's character history/background, even giving him an unused human name that will remain unknown to his adventuring companions, at least for now.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 20, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Thanks for the info and updates Leif.
> 
> Okay I have decided to grant one hero point for past levels.
> 
> ...




LOVE the idea, Scott!  Maybe Falco won't be so useless after all.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> LOVE the idea, Scott!  Maybe Falco won't be so useless after all.




Well you guys are supposed to be Heroes after all...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I was unintentionally AFK all last week. But if you guys still want me in the game, I will get my cleric finished up quick-like and get him submitted.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2011)

Sure, crank him out and we'll get things moving. I can open the action tonight if we are mostly ready by then.


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2011)

Shoot, Rhun!  You expect one of _us_ to play a Cleric?!  Yeah!  As if!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2011)

Did everyone remember to put a connection to Professor Lorrimor in your background such that he would consider putting you in his will. There are suggestions for each class in the players guide if you need help. 

You are also welcome to have a past association with some or all of the other characters as you see fit.


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, I forgot about the Prof, so I just added a paragraph to Besharrn's/Jonathan's character background to fix that.  The gist of it is that the Prof was Besharrn's/Jonathan's mother's cousin, and he visited them on the farm a number of times over the years.  He knew Besharrn only as "Jonathan" since that's what his mother called him, but he was impressed with Jonathan's willingness to work hard on the farm and take care of his mother.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 22, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Did everyone remember to put a connection to Professor Lorrimor in your background such that he would consider putting you in his will. There are suggestions for each class in the players guide if you need help.
> 
> You are also welcome to have a past association with some or all of the other characters as you see fit.




I must have completely missed this.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 22, 2011)

The Campaign Guide has campaign specific traits that are designed to tie the characters to the adventure, and typically give a pretty decent bonus. This is actually why character traits were initially created.

I think the idea was that each character take one trait from the Campaign Guide and one from the general list. (Vadim took the "Chance Savior" trait, for example. He happened to be at the right place and the right time to save the Professor from an attack of some sort. Grants +2 Initiative bonus.)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> I must have completely missed this.






Mowgli said:


> The Campaign Guide has campaign specific traits that are designed to tie the characters to the adventure, and typically give a pretty decent bonus. This is actually why character traits were initially created.
> 
> I think the idea was that each character take one trait from the Campaign Guide and one from the general list. (Vadim took the "Chance Savior" trait, for example. He happened to be at the right place and the right time to save the Professor from an attack of some sort. Grants +2 Initiative bonus.)






Scotley said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/313890-scotleys-carrion-crown-rg.html#post5728640
> 
> Also, if you haven't checked out the Carrion Crown Player's guide it can be found here: http://paizo.com/store/games/rolepl...inderAdventurePath/carrionCrown/v5748btpy8j0q
> 
> ...




I posted this back on the 11th. Maybe I should have been more specific as to the fact that you do need a connection to the professor. The game will open (hopefully very soon) with the characters acting as pall bearers at the Professor's funeral.

You are welcome to have known each other previous to this. At the very least we'll assume that you met up on the road to Ravengro (where the funeral takes place) and thus at least have passing acquaintance with each other as the game opens. I certainly welcome you to develop more extensive ties if you wish.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2011)

Leif said:


> Yeah, I forgot about the Prof, so I just added a paragraph to Besharrn's/Jonathan's character background to fix that.  The gist of it is that the Prof was Besharrn's/Jonathan's mother's cousin, and he visited them on the farm a number of times over the years.  He knew Besharrn only as "Jonathan" since that's what his mother called him, but he was impressed with Jonathan's willingness to work hard on the farm and take care of his mother.




Sounds good.


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Sounds good.



Thanks.  I'm glad I could get by with this, because I really needed wanted to spend Besharrn's traits getting Saving Throw bonuses, not giving him a handy reason to know Professor Lorrimor.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2011)

Leif said:


> Thanks.  I'm glad I could get by with this, because I really needed wanted to spend Besharrn's traits getting Saving Throw bonuses, not giving him a handy reason to know Professor Lorrimor.




Absolutely no requirement that you take a trait from the Players Guide. While there are some good ones in there, I don't think any of them address base save bonuses. 

I'm a little surprised nobody has chosen the bonus to damage against a creature type yet (undead or Lycanthropes would be good choices), unless I missed it. I believe your familial connection will work out well. It should help a bit with your being accepted by the locals, which is always a challenge for a Half-Orc in this setting.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2011)

Scott, how will you be using initiative in this game? Group initiative is popular in online games, but will decrease the value of the "Chance Savior" trait so that I would take a different one. Truly not a big deal to me, as there are other traits that also appeal to me. I'd just like to know ahead of time so that I can take something different if Chance Savior won't be worth much.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2011)

I've always used standard individual initiative. I know group stuff is good, and first to post first to act is popular, but this is one of the areas where I'm old skool.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2011)

I suppose if it is too much of a stretch to have an association with the Professor you could also have an association with Kendra Lorrimor his daughter. She is in fact the one who invited you to Ravengro to be Pall Bearers for her father. She is 25 and has been living in Ravengro since her father retired from teaching some 15 years ago.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2011)

*Link to the IC thread*

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...-part-1-haunting-harrowstone.html#post5737019

We are still waiting on a character and a little polish on a couple of others, but I went ahead and posted a thread. I'm very eager to get this one started.

What's the posting going to be like this week? Turkey Day madness going to keep most of you away from your computers? I'm expecting to have some time to post through Friday, but not so much this this weekend and the first couple of days next week. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2011)

Subscription to IC added!  I'd have posted there if we had some indication of exactly where/when we are starting.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 24, 2011)

Subscription added. No posting (besides this) today, but the rest of the weekend should be pretty good.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving all! I'll get started as soon as all the characters are ready. I hope that will be tomorrow.


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2011)

Just taking a moment to spread wishes for Joyous Turkeyness to all!!

GOBBLE, GOBBLE!


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all! I'll get started as soon as all the characters are ready. I hope that will be tomorrow.




Working on my history now.  Hopefully I can get it finished up tonight.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...-part-1-haunting-harrowstone.html#post5737019
> 
> We are still waiting on a character and a little polish on a couple of others, but I went ahead and posted a thread. I'm very eager to get this one started.
> 
> ...




Hey Scott,

I'm headed to Michigan tomorrow for Thanksgiving with Kathrine's family but I can prob sneak in a post or two.

OOC - Bright and sunny here.    subscription added.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 26, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> The Campaign Guide has campaign specific traits that are designed to tie the characters to the adventure, and typically give a pretty decent bonus. This is actually why character traits were initially created.
> 
> I think the idea was that each character take one trait from the Campaign Guide and one from the general list. (Vadim took the "Chance Savior" trait, for example. He happened to be at the right place and the right time to save the Professor from an attack of some sort. Grants +2 Initiative bonus.)





Nevermind, got it.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey, wait a minute!  Three traits?  Then Besharrn has another trait coming, doesn't he, Scotley?  He'll take Resilient for the +1 on Fort saves, and make all three traits a savng throw trifecta!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2011)

Okay, we are getting closer. Looks like our Halfling, our Half-Orc and one of our Half-Elves are ready to go. Still need a connection to Professor Lorrimor from Lou, a background with connection to the Professor from JA and a character from Rhun. 

Nice background on the Oracle. It really captures the grim horror of the setting, but I can't see all of it on the printout you posted. Any chance you could copy and paste the rest of it here?


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Okay, we are getting closer. Looks like our Halfling, our Half-Orc and one of our Half-Elves are ready to go. Still need a connection to Professor Lorrimor from Lou, a background with connection to the Professor from JA and a character from Rhun.
> 
> Nice background on the Oracle. It really captures the grim horror of the setting, but I can't see all of it on the printout you posted. Any chance you could copy and paste the rest of it here?




Yea, I guess I was too long winded for hero lab.  I noticed it too and meant to attach the full history after the spells,  is it not showing up?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah, found it. I guess I didn't scroll down far enough to see it. The last page of spells is mostly blank, so I guess I took it for the end. Good stuff.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Ah, found it. I guess I didn't scroll down far enough to see it. The last page of spells is mostly blank, so I guess I took it for the end. Good stuff.




Thanks.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 27, 2011)

*Connection*

Will worko n the connetcion tonight and a background

How do you add traits on hero lab..i cant even find them


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 27, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Will worko n the connetcion tonight and a background
> 
> How do you add traits on hero lab..i cant even find them




Hey Todd,
They are under the feats tab.  I had the same difficulty.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 27, 2011)

*Power Grabbing Question*

Thanks  mike



Okay here is a power grabbing question  as i am unsure if i am understanding it correctly.    As an infrit i get a natural +2 charisma which is 19.  Elemental affinty has the following description

Sorcerers of this race with the elemental (fire) bloodline treat their Charisma
score as 2 points higher for all sorcerer spells and class abilities. Spellcasters
with the Fire domain use their domain powers and spells at +1 caster level.

Does this mean for the number of bonus spells etc that are charisma based that it moves to 21...if so how do i enter it on my sheet...

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2011)

*2 cents worth from the peanut gallery*



J. Alexander said:


> Thanks  mike
> 
> Okay here is a power grabbing question  as i am unsure if i am understanding it correctly.    As an infrit i get a natural +2 charisma which is 19.  Elemental affinty has the following description
> 
> ...



Boy, that's a tough call, JA.  It seems pretty clear that it means that all ability-score dependent aspects of any particular spell that he casts would be treated as if he had Cha 21, but as far as the number of bonus spells, that would seem to me to be computed from his actual charisma.  But maybe Scotley sees it differently?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 28, 2011)

JA, my reading is that the 'treating CHA as 2 points higher' does not grant extra bonus spells. This is also the read of LoneWolf, and HeroLabs is set to grant the correct number of spells already. For everything other than things Scotley has house ruled to be different from the Core Rules, HeroLabs will already be correct. (There are some bugs, of course, but LoneWolf is typically good about taking care of them pretty quickly).

The number of spells your character will be 'allowed' to choose in HeroLabs is correct (unless, of course, Scotley rules otherwise).


----------



## Lou (Nov 28, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Thanks  mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with Leif and Mowgli that it is the effects of spells and spell-like abilities that are treated as if the Cha were 2 points higher.  It could be better worded.


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2011)

Lou said:


> I agree with Leif and Mowgli that it is the effects of spells and spell-like abilities that are treated as if the Cha were 2 points higher.  It could be better worded.



JA, one of the coolest things about this ability is that it increases the DC to resist all of your Charisma-based spells/powers by +1 over what it would ordinarily be.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2011)

Interesting. I must say that if the intent is not to consider bonus spells under the enhanced Charisma, then this is very poorly written. I'm not quite as confident as Mowgli that LoneWolf/HeroLab can be trusted as a prime source, but since we've got two lawyers and the most experienced Pathfinder devotee of the group all in agreement I guess we have to assume that the ability does not apply to bonus spells. Certainly, when I first read it I thought it did. You'll just have to wait a level until you get a stat bump and boost to 20 which will get you that extra first level spell. The main benefit, an extra 5th level spell doesn't kick in until much later anyway.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 28, 2011)

*Okay*

What was it shakespere wrote " First Kill all the laywers"   
It is cool i bow to the greater wisdom  which is why i put it out there instead of just adding it on somehow....hmmm perhaps i should have lol and then begged forgviness


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey, maybe we should see if Paizo has a feature like TSR used to do where you can write in to them with rules questions and get a definitive answer to this perplexing question of extra spells?!  Only, now, in the Internet Age, the answer will be delivered a lot quicker.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2011)

Sadly, the Paizo forums are something of a complicated mess, and getting an official answer to such a question can be damned difficult.

Scotley, if you want to house rule this one I can walk Todd through the steps to add another spell - it's a pretty simple process.


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Sadly, the Paizo forums are something of a complicated mess, and getting an official answer to such a question can be damned difficult.
> 
> Scotley, if you want to house rule this one I can walk Todd through the steps to add another spell - it's a pretty simple process.



Still, Mowgs, there's no reason to give up  without even making an attempt.  It's possible, or even probable, that this very issue has arisen before.  And, there's no reason why Scotley couldn't favor us with a House Rule while we await a response from On High.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm honestly good either way; I don't really have a dog in the hunt.

I wasn't suggesting that Scotley house rule it, just letting him (and Todd) know that if he does want to put in a house rule I can help Todd work it into HL.

But you're right - it doesn't hurt to ask. Just be aware that in the past such attempts have gotten one answer from James Jacobs, and a different one from Sean Reynolds, and that nothing is official until it comes out in the FAQ.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 29, 2011)

*Either Way*

Truly,
I am fine either way..it was just one of the OOOOOOHHHHHHH moments when reading my character and fleshing him out.
Just let me know Scotley


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I'm honestly good either way; I don't really have a dog in the hunt.
> 
> I wasn't suggesting that Scotley house rule it, just letting him (and Todd) know that if he does want to put in a house rule I can help Todd work it into HL.
> 
> But you're right - it doesn't hurt to ask. Just be aware that in the past such attempts have gotten one answer from James Jacobs, and a different one from Sean Reynolds, and that nothing is official until it comes out in the FAQ.



I am likewise both dogless and huntless.   That's um odd about Jacobs and Reynolds.   Looks like Monte Cook and/or Jason Buhlman would rap their eggish heads together and say, 'cut the crap you bozos!'  I guess that's the brave new rpg world we must all deal with nowadays -- there is no papa figure like Gygax who can lay down the law.  Now it's all CEO-by-committee with everyone pulling the hobby in his/her own obscure way.


J. Alexander said:


> Truly,
> I am fine either way..it was just one of the OOOOOOHHHHHHH moments when reading my character and fleshing him out.
> Just let me know Scotley


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2011)

I guess we could all just agree that, "what makes my ally more powerful makes me more powerful," and all jointly petition Scotley to let JA do this as he sees fit.  I have no problem with that.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2011)

oops


----------



## Lou (Nov 30, 2011)

Either interpretation of the ability elemental affinity is reasonable.  My first impression was that it also applied to bonus spells.

Scotley-Please review B'rii for background and all.  He should be complete.


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2011)

Lou said:


> Either interpretation of the ability elemental affinity is reasonable.  My first impression was that it also applied to bonus spells.



  I guess that settles it, then.  Give JA the enhancement to bonus spells as well, or you'll have a player uprising on your hands!


Lou said:


> Scotley-Please review B'rii for background and all.  He should be complete.



Besharrn Blacktusk should also be complete, now that I'm through making minor and meaningless tweaks to his sheet, so a glance over him would also be appreciated.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't want a player uprising. Mowgli would you be so kind as to help JA add that extra first and eventually 5th level spell to his sheet? I expect you'll all be happy to have a little extra firepower once this party finally gets started. 

The site is loading pages again this morning for me if really slowly. I'll try to get the first IC post up tonight if it continues to run. I'm going to review characters now. I guess we'll let Rhun catch up when he gets his character posted.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, I managed to have another look at the characters and we are ready except for our erstwhile Cleric. If the boards are still working this evening we'll get started. Hopefully, Rhun will join us shortly.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm ready!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Mowgli, would you be so kind as to help JA add that extra first and eventually 5th level spell to his sheet?




Easy Peasy! ([MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION])


In HL, go to the 'Personal' tab.
At the bottom, you'll see a "Permanent Adjustment" section. Click the gray "Click to add a permanent adjustment" text.
In the box that opens, scroll down to "Spells Per Day" and highlight it.
Click "Add and Close"
In the "Permanent Adjustment" section there should be a new "Spells Cast Per Day" adjustment.
Click the right arrow to make the adjustment "+1" (the number of spells you're adding per day of this level)
Set the first Drop Box to "Sorcerer" (the class whose spell/day you're modifying)
Set the second Drop Box to "1" (the level of spell that you're adding)
In the text box, replace "(source)" with "House Rule" so you'll remember where the added spell came from.
Check to make sure that your number of first level spells per day is now 7.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Mowgli! Damn 7 spells a day already? I better find another bugbear. 

For any who haven't noticed the game has begun. I'm hoping the smell of fresh character blood will motive [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] to finish his cleric and join the fun.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...ion-crown-ic-part-1-haunting-harrowstone.html


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, Besharrn [that's B-E-S-H-A-R-R-N, btw, I know the R and N kinda run together and look like an M] is already in need of a touch of his healing power, too, and we haven't even started the fight good.


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2011)

[sblock=Scotley]You might want to take the space out of the middle of "Dark Orange" in IC post #10.  That is the syntax error that is preventing vbulletin from making Besharrn's quotation colorized. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2011)

[sblock=Leif]Thanks, fixed the color bit. Did I F'up his name somewhere too? I saw it was double r's.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2011)

I see the dice roller already has it in for Mowgli. Best initiative bonus in the group comes in dead last with a natural 1.


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Thanks, fixed the color bit. Did I F'up his name somewhere too? I saw it was double r's.



No, you got it right.  I just noticed that the second "r" blended into the "n" to make it look like "m" (em) instead of "rn" (are en).  See how similar those look?


Scotley said:


> I see the dice roller already has it in for Mowgli. Best initiative bonus in the group comes in dead last with a natural 1.



Do I detect a false note of surprise in your tone?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I see the dice roller already has it in for Mowgli. Best initiative bonus in the group comes in dead last with a natural 1.




Yeah, I'd say I'm getting the bad rolls out of the way early, be we all know that ain't so!


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2011)

*Freebie from rpg now*

Hey, guys,  you want to log-in to RPG Now and grab the freebie that they're offering today.  I don't know whether it will always be free or just for a limited time.  It's a generic list for a character's daily spells, with check boxes to show which spells have been cast.  It's really cool looking, and it's found here:  Free Spell List from RPG Now

The ENWorld post where it's offered is here: LPJ Design Thread


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2011)

Good find, Leif!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 23, 2011)

*Too late?*

Dang,

I tried to download it today, but the page can not be found.


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks!  It looks tailor-made for a tablet pc, once you delete that big graphic at the end and maybe repeat the first page of the .pdf a time or two to accommodate all of a character's spells.


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Dang,
> 
> I tried to download it today, but the page can not be found.



Hmmm, I just went there and saw it myself!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 23, 2011)

Weird.  It is working now but I swear is wasn't a few minutes ago.  Anyway.  Thanks Leif!


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Weird.  It is working now but I swear is wasn't a few minutes ago.  Anyway.  Thanks Leif!



You're welcome, Mikey! And, just for giggles, I was just playing around with OpenOffice, my generic pdf software [file extension -- .odf], and I made a different version of a spell list that's not as pretty as that one, but I think it has plenty of room for characters of any level we might be likely to play any time soon.  I had to save it as a pdf to get ENWorld to accept the upload.

And for more giggles, here's the rest of the character sheet to go with the spell list, too.

Already got a newer version attached to the next post, so I took down the old ones.


----------



## Leif (Dec 25, 2011)

I've now re-done my sheets intended for tablet pc use, so they're attached.


----------



## Leif (Dec 26, 2011)

JA, I like your plan for Brendan standing fast to observe the battle once the odds are consideraby in our favor, and conserving his power while still making sure that our victory is certain.


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2011)

Read these two articles for an informative behind-the scenes look at what has happened in our hobby for the past several years:

The Escapist : The Ghosts of D&D: Past

The Escapist : The State of D&D: Present


----------



## Leif (Jan 6, 2012)

Want more inside dope on D&D and Hasbro?  Check out the first post of this thread.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for the delays. I've been down with a nasty head cold. I'm feeling much better now and will try to get things moving again.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2012)

OOC - No worries Scotley.  Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Sorry for the delays. I've been down with a nasty head cold. I'm feeling much better now and will try to get things moving again.




Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2012)

Glad you're back!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2012)

Glad to be back myself. I actually dreamed I was posting to EN World last night. I guess I'm Jonesin' for fix. Or maybe I've just been taking to much Sudafed and Tussin.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Rhun, you still want to play a Cleric in this game? All you've missed is a quick tune up fight.


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Glad to be back myself. I actually dreamed I was posting to EN World last night. I guess I'm Jonesin' for fix. Or maybe I've just been taking to much Sudafed and Tussin.



Nah, I vote for the Jonesin' explanation.


Scotley said:


> Hey Rhun, you still want to play a Cleric in this game? All you've missed is a quick tune up fight.



Allow me to assist by *conjuring* [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] with the force of my full will!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2012)

Leif said:


> Nah, I vote for the Jonesin' explanation.
> 
> Allow me to assist by *conjuring* [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] with the force of my full will!





I'm still interested, I just haven't had much time. I actually did start on a PC for this game. Let me work on his this weekend and see if I can get him finished!

What are the character creation guidelines again?


----------



## Lou (Jan 12, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Character guidelines discussed so far
> 
> 3rd level Pathfinder with official sources
> Core races or with permission
> ...




Still looking for the "anything out" part....


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2012)

Rhun said:


> I'm still interested, I just haven't had much time. I actually did start on a PC for this game. Let me work on his this weekend and see if I can get him finished!
> 
> What are the character creation guidelines again?



Nice to see that I haven't lost my touch with the conjurations.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Rhun, how's the Cleric coming?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Hey Rhun, how's the Cleric coming?




Slower than I hoped. Let me see if I can get him finished tonight. I had a funeral to go to Friday, and it ended up throwing off my entire weekend.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Slower than I hoped. Let me see if I can get him finished tonight. I had a funeral to go to Friday, and it ended up throwing off my entire weekend.




I understand. Just got back from a funeral myself. Kinda takes the wind out of one's sails.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I understand. Just got back from a funeral myself. Kinda takes the wind out of one's sails.



Sorry to hear that.  Anyone I know/knew?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find Traits? I thought they'd be in the Core Rulebook or Gamemastery Guide, but surprise...they aren't!


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Anyone know where I can find Traits? I thought they'd be in the Core Rulebook or Gamemastery Guide, but surprise...they aren't!



Two of the places that I know to look are the Pathfinder Companion volumes devoted to a race (which each have traits especially suited to the race in question) and the Companion volume for each of the APs (which have traits supposedly especially suited to the AP, although I just looked over the list in the Second Darkness Companion, and nothing really jumped out at me as being a great deal better than most other traits I've seen for that AP).  A third place I'd suggest trying is online at Paizo.com/Pathfinder.

Another place to find traits is starting on P. 326 of the Advanced Players Guide.

Traits, mechanically, are about the equivalent of 'half a feat.'  Story is that they originally considered calling them 'half-feats,' but decided against that both for clarity's sake, and because they didn't want folks to start  coming up with 'double-' or 'triple-' feats.

In this game, I chose traits that give a bonus to Saving Throws.  There's one for each type of save -- Ref and Fort are Combat Traits, and Will is a Faith Trait.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 18, 2012)

and it's leif to the rescue
mowlogi  had to tell me where to find it on hero lab


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2012)

You know, they also have a bunch listed on the Pathfinder SRD. I guess I should have looked there. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> and it's leif to the rescue




Ick!  See Post #192 to see how this all comes out.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2012)

Rhun said:


> You know, they also have a bunch listed on the Pathfinder SRD. I guess I should have looked there. Thanks, guys.



Wow.  Guess I'm more of a Zero than a Hero, then.  Hmm, PFRSRD.  Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 18, 2012)

it;s all good leif   we all should be getting use to zero to hero to zero by now


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2012)

Leif said:


> Wow.  Guess I'm more of a Zero than a Hero, then.  Hmm, PFRSRD.  Who'd a thunk it?




Funny thing is I've used it before, so I knew it was there. My brain just isn't working so well tonight.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> it;s all good leif   we all should be getting use to zero to hero to zero by now



 Thanks.  Nice to have some company....


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2012)

So I'm getting there Scotley. I've almost got the crunch all done, and should be able to post my PC tonight.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2012)

Leif said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Anyone I know/knew?




Parent of one of the guys who lives in a group home we manage. He's autistic and non-verbal. He lost the other parent two years ago. So he's having a very hard time understanding what has happened and that mom and dad are gone. He has no means to express what he's feeling. We get pretty involved with our families doing what we do. I was there to support him and represent the agency, but also because I talked to her and other family members often.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> it;s all good leif   we all should be getting use to zero to hero to zero by now




And to think I used to like roller coasters...


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2012)

Rhun said:


> So I'm getting there Scotley. I've almost got the crunch all done, and should be able to post my PC tonight.




Excellent. The adventure proper is just about to start. Feel free to post as if you are just arriving on scene from a different direction than the rest of the group.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Excellent. The adventure proper is just about to start. Feel free to post as if you are just arriving on scene from a different direction than the rest of the group.




Anything I need to know? Like why I am there, or how I got there, or what's going on?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2012)

Crunch is done...just need another feat, and maybe to spend some leftover coin. Will work on the fluff tomorrow.


Dannis Veraggo, favored of Sarenrae
Dannis is a handsome, athletic young man in his early twenties. He stands just over six feet in height, and weighs perhaps 13 stone, with a body of lean muscle. He walks easily under the weight of the steel armor he wears when expecting trouble, and bears his shield and blade with the same ease as many warriors. Dannis has bright blue eyes set in a ruggedly handsome face, wears his auburn hair cut short, and maintains a well-groomed beard. Dannis dresses in loose, comfortable traveling clothes of good quality. His darkwood shield is painted with Sarenrae's symbol, and Dannis himself bears a birthmark upon his forearm that closely resembles his deity's sign.

As a follower of Sarenrae, Dannis is a warm and compassionate fellow, who generally only draws his blade as a last resort. He is often found sharing the Dawnflower's doctrine of compassion, redemption, and honesty. Still, he realizes that there are those with no interest in redemption, and in those situations, Dannis is certainly capable of responding with force. 

Dannis hails from the city of Vigil, in Lastwall. As such, he comes from a long line of men who have dedicated themselves to defending the realm against the undead of Ustalav and the orc hordes from the Hold of Belkzen. When the summons arrived to travel to Ustalav for Professor Lorrimor's funeral, Dannis was stunned...he considered the professor a friend, and had saved the man's life during a chance encounter, but he never thought to have been named in the man's will. 



 







*Neutral Good Human Male*
Cleric 3 (Sarenrae)
XPs: 3300

*Stats*
Str	14	(+2) 	(5 points)
Dex	12	(+1)	(2 points)
Con	14	(+2)	(5 points)
Int	10	(+0)	(0 points)
Wis	17	(+3)	(7 points, +2 human bonus)
Cha	13	(+1)	(3 points)

*General*
HP: 		26 (8 + 12 + 6 CON)
AC: 		19 (10 base + 6 armor + 2 shield + 1 dex)
Initiative: 	+3
Move:		20'	(30’ base)

*Combat*
BAB:			+2
Melee:			+4	
Ranged:			+3
- Scimitar		+6 (1d6+2/18-20)
CMB: +4
CMD: 15

*Saves:*
Fort:	+6	(3 base, + 2 con, +1 resistance)
Ref:	+6	(1 base, + 1 dex, + 2 feat, + 1 trait, +1 resistance)
Wil:	+7	(3 base, + 3 wis, +1 resistance)
+2 trait bonus on all saving throws against charm and compulsion effects

*Skills:* (Armor Check Penalty -3)
(6 class, + 3 human, + 3 favored class)
- Diplomacy			+07	(3 ranks, +3 cs, +1 cha)
- Heal				+08	(1 rank, +3 cs, +3 wis)
- Knowledge (religion) 		+05	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +0 int)
- Linguistics			+05	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +0 int)
- Sense Motive			+08	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +3 wis)
- Spellcraft			+05	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +0 int)

*Languages:*
- Common
- Necril
- Celestial

*Traits:*
- Birthmark
- Deft Dodger
- Chance Savior

*Feats:*
- Lightning Reflexes
- Weapon Focus (Scimitar)
- Extra Channel

*Class Features:*
- Aura
- Spells
- Channel Energy (2d6, DC12, 6/day [4 base + 2 feat])
- Domains: 
--- Healing
------ Rebuke Death (Sp): You can touch a living creature as a standard action, healing it for 1d4 points of damage plus 1 for every two cleric levels you possess. You can only use this ability on a creature that is below 0 hit points. You can use this ability a 7 times per day (3 + 4 WIS).
--- Sun
------ Sun's Blessing (Su): Whenever you channel positive energy to harm undead creatures, add your cleric level to the damage dealt. Undead do not add their channel resistance to their saves when you channel positive energy.
- Orisons
- Spontaneous Casting

*Racial Features:*
- +2 to One Ability Score
- Medium
- Normal Speed
- Bonus Feat
- Skilled

*Spells per Day*
- Level 0 (DC14): 4
- Level 1 (DC15): 2+1
- Level 2 (DC16): 1+1

*Current Spells Readied*
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Spark, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal


*Arms, Armor and Equipment:*
Breastplate, masterwork 	350gp	30lb
Shield, heavy darkwood		257gp	5lb
Scimitar, masterwork		315gp	4lb
Spiked gauntlet			2gp	1lb
Crossbow, light			35gp	4lb
20 bolts			2gp	2lb

_Wand of CLW (20 charges)_	300gp   ----
_Wand of Lesser Restore (5 charges)_ 225gp ----
_Cloak of Resistance +1_	1000gp	----
_Ioun Torch_ 75gp ----

Holy symbol, wooden		1gp	----
Traveler’s Clothing (high quality)	2gp	Worn

Backpack, masterwork	50gp	2lb
- Bedroll			1sp	5lb
- Alchemists Fire, 2 pints	40gp	2lb
- Sacks, 2			2sp	1lb
- Waterskin			1gp	1lb
- Holy symbol, wooden		1gp	----
- The Birth of Light and Truth (Holy Text) 5gp 1lb

Pouch, belt			1gp	0.5lb
- Chalk, 3 pieces		3cp	----
- Flint & steel			1gp	----
- 32pp, 17gp, 4sp, 7cp		-	1.44lb

		Encumberance: 60.44lb (LIGHT - 66/133/200)


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks good Matthew


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Looks good Matthew




Thanks! Now I just need to get me some fluff!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Anything I need to know? Like why I am there, or how I got there, or what's going on?




Yes actually, that information can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...ing-pathfinder-game-closed-6.html#post5728669

You are arriving just as the Professor's funeral is about to get under way. The funeral is to be an outdoor affair at the local Cemetery known as the Restlands. It is a dreary rainy afternoon. The rest of the group met up on the road, but since you missed the opening posts we'll assume you traveled to Ravengro from a different route. Due to the nasty weather and other hazards of the road you are arriving a bit late.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Thanks! Now I just need to get me some fluff!




I'm sure you can dig up some somewhere.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I'm sure you can dig up some somewhere.




Ewww!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2012)

Any recommendations for a 3rd feat? Feats always seem to be the thing I have the most difficulty with.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2012)

Choosing feats at low levels is lot like trying to decide what you want to be when you grow up. You are going with a sword and board style, so shield focus is a good place to start if you want to take interesting shield feats later on. It gets you another point of AC when using your shield. The shield feats would seem to fit with the personality you've given. Protecting yourself and others being more of a focus than attack.

You are limited to simple weapons and your deity's weapon right now. Taking a martial or exotic weapon could up your damage dealing a good bit. 

Weapon focus gets you a +1 to hit or you have the strength for power attack if you want to get some damage bonus in. Might be good to take weapon focus now and power attack later. 

Warrior Priest might come in handy if you expect to be casting spells on the defensive. 

Channel smite lets you use a channel energy in combination with an attack to do more damage to undead. Might come in handy if you encounter a lot of undead.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Scotley...good suggestions. I'll dwell on them for a bit and then make a choice.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2012)

Also, can someone explain why Cleric's don't get CONCENTRATION as a skill in Pathfinder?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Also, can someone explain why Cleric's don't get CONCENTRATION as a skill in Pathfinder?




Okay...digressing from this, I believe my PC is now done. I may want to spend a little more of his cash if I can find something interesting, and I may add a bit to the fluff. But he can now be reviewed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Also, can someone explain why Cleric's don't get CONCENTRATION as a skill in Pathfinder?




Concentration works a little differently in PF than it did in D&D.

Casting a Spell


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Concentration works a little differently in PF than it did in D&D.
> 
> Casting a Spell




Oh. OHHHHH!

Man I feel dumb, now.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Okay...digressing from this, I believe my PC is now done. I may want to spend a little more of his cash if I can find something interesting, and I may add a bit to the fluff. But he can now be reviewed.




Looks good. I gave him a quick once over and saw nothing amiss. 

I believe Mowgli addressed the concentration thing. My feeling is that it is a little tougher in Pathfinder to cast spells safely in combat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2012)

It took awhile after I switched to get the change to concentration. It _is_ a little tougher in PF, but still not forbiddingly so. And there are traits and feats that carry some bonuses for it.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Oh. OHHHHH!
> 
> Man I feel dumb, now.





Mowgli said:


> It took awhile after I switched to get the change to concentration. It _is_ a little tougher in PF, but still not forbiddingly so. And there are traits and feats that carry some bonuses for it.



Well I _really_ feel dumb, because I still don't get it.  There was a change to concentration for PFR?  I thought that's the way it always worked.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2012)

In D&D, Concentration was a Constitution based skill, and the check worked just like any other skill check. If you spent no points on it, you just got your CON bonus to the check.

In PF it's not a skill, and your bonus scales automatically with level, which works out the same as a free skill point in D&D. But you don't get the 'Class Skill' bonus of +3, and the ability it's tied to depends on your class.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2012)

Its always the simplest changes that are the most confusing. Go figure. And the funny thing is I've played a Pathfinder cleric in a game before and somehow this never came up. Go figure.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Looks good. I gave him a quick once over and saw nothing amiss.




[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]: So am I good to go for posting him in the RG, and to start posting IC?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes please. I posted this morning, but I don't see it now.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Yes please. I posted this morning, but I don't see it now.




Thanks. Dannis has been introduced IC.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> In D&D, Concentration was a Constitution based skill, and the check worked just like any other skill check. If you spent no points on it, you just got your CON bonus to the check.
> 
> In PF it's not a skill, and your bonus scales automatically with level, which works out the same as a free skill point in D&D. But you don't get the 'Class Skill' bonus of +3, and the ability it's tied to depends on your class.



Ooooooo -- K, so if it's not a skill, what the heck is it?  Never mind, I just read about it on P. 206-7 of PFR.  You know, come to think of it, I've read this section at least twice before, and somehow it never sunk in to me that Concentration was a skill in 3.5.  Go figure.  I like this way much, much better -- Concentration Check = 1d20 + Caster Level + Relevant Ability Modifier -- it's simple, elegant and doesn't eat skill points for lunch!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2012)

It is good in some ways, bad in others.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2012)

Rhun said:


> It is good in some ways, bad in others.



Yeah, well, that's kind of like saying that gravity is good in some ways but bad in others.  It's kinda nice that we stick to the earth, but it sucks to fall down.  (Be more careful, and you won't fall down!)  But in both cases, THAT'S JUST THE WAY IT IS.

[For all Scotley's talk of repealing the Law of Gravity, I have an idea that we're pretty much stuck with that one for the long haul.  Although....If there was _any_body that could do it......]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2012)

Leif said:


> Yeah, well, that's kind of like saying that gravity is good in some ways but bad in others.  It's kinda nice that we stick to the earth, but it sucks to fall down.  (Be more careful, and you won't fall down!)  But in both cases, THAT'S JUST THE WAY IT IS.
> 
> [For all Scotley's talk of repealing the Law of Gravity, I have an idea that we're pretty much stuck with that one for the long haul.  Although....If there was _any_body that could do it......]




Repealing the law of gravity...hummmmm. I might have a use for that idea in one of my games.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Repealing the law of gravity...hummmmm. I might have a use for that idea in one of my games.



Gravity is an illusion -- the earth just SUCKS!

In other news......  I have been contemplating the possibilities of starting up a pbp game of AD&D here.  Please see this thread.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2012)

Leif said:


> In other news......  I have been contemplating the possibilities of starting up a pbp game of AD&D here.  Please see this thread.




AD&D, huh? Been a while since I tried that. Well, I was in IVV's AD&D game a few months back, but that seemed to suddenly end.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't think I could go back, but I'll gladly cheer you on from the sidelines!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I don't think I could go back, but I'll gladly cheer you on from the sidelines!




I'll tell you, the rules differences are a lot larger than one would think. And I'm guessing that a 1st level character from 3.x/Pathfinder, with feats and such, is probably the equivalent of a 3rd level AD&D PC.


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I don't think I could go back, but I'll gladly cheer you on from the sidelines!



So be it.  You're loss dude!   We may have room for additional characters later on....


Rhun said:


> AD&D, huh? Been a while since I tried that. Well, I was in IVV's AD&D game a few months back, but that seemed to suddenly end.



Yes, got your proposal for an Elven F/M-U/T already, Your Gishness!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2012)

Leif said:


> Yes, got your proposal for an Elven F/M-U/T already, Your Gishness!




It was only because he was already built and was out there floating in the limbo of not being in a game.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 27, 2012)

*Hero Points*

As a reminder each of you received one hero point for your characters’ lives prior to the start of the game and a second hero point is now award to each for have them posted with an appropriate background in the RG. 

Per my earlier post (thanks for the reminder mleibrock) I also want to give the players a say in the awarding of hero points. If you note one of you fellows engaging in a particularly selfless and heroic act you might choose to award them a hero point. We'll also have a 'most valuable player' vote at some logical point in the story as well as a 'most engaging roleplayer'. Feel free to suggest other worthy awards to give everyone a chance--maybe the D&D equivalent of Ms. Congeniality. Maybe even most amusing comments in the OOC thread related to the game. Whatever tickles your fancy. I'll give you points as you level up and perhaps at other times, but I'd like you all to take the lead on this. Obviously, giving out more than one extra point to each of your fellows per level would be frowned upon by your DM.

Now that all the characters are posted and introduced we can have our first vote. Review the other characters and PM or Email me your vote for the one you find most interesting, creative or well written. No particular criteria here, just whichever one you like. A couple of caveats--no campaigning or attempting to buy votes  , keep your vote secret, vote only once and most importantly, you can't vote for yourself. Should there be a tie, I will cast the deciding vote. Sound like fun? I figure it will give you all a chance to know each other’s' characters and maybe spot some mechanical errors I've missed.

Our candidates in the order they were posted to the RG are:

Besharrn Blacktusk (Human name 'Jonathan Agrivar'), Ranger3, Half-Orc played by Leif
Vadim Nazdravan, Half-Elf Archeologist (Bard) 3 played by Mowgli
B'rri Half-elf Magus 3 played by Lou
Falco Halfling Oracle 3 played by mliebrock
Brendan Alaric Ifrit Sorcerer 3 played by J. Alexander
Dannis Veraggo Human Cleric of Sarenrae

The Rogue's Gallery for this game can be found here:
Scotley's Carrion Crown RG - EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Besharrn Blacktusk (Human name 'Jonathan Agrivar'), Ranger3, Half-Orc played by Leif
> Vadim Nazdravan, Half-Elf Archeologist (Bard) 3 played by Mowgli
> B'rri Half-elf Magus 3 played by Lou
> Falco Halfling Oracle 3 played by mliebrock
> ...




It will take me a bit to work through all the PCs. I'll update my list here with any issues that I see as I work my way though.

* - Besharrn Blacktusk:* Only mistake I see is a +3 STR bonus to attack with Halberd (It should be +2; the 1.5 times STR bonus applies to damage only, not attack rolls).

* - Vadim Nazdravan:* I don't see any issues with Vadim.

* - B'rri:* Looks good to me, but I'm not familiar at all with the Magnus class.

* - Falco:* Looks okay at a glance. Hero Lab doesn't show any of the math behind the numbers on the character sheet, so I'm just gonna assume it is correct. Der Kommisar!

* - Brendan Alaric:* Looks okay at a glance. Hero Lab doesn't show any of the math behind the numbers on the character sheet, so I'm just gonna assume it is correct


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2012)

Rhun said:
			
		

> - Besharrn Blacktusk: Only mistake I see is a +3 STR bonus to attack with Halberd (It should be +2; the 1.5 times STR bonus applies to damage only, not attack rolls).




Fixed.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay please forgive me if i am a duce  but what the decue are trust points and how do you note them on your sheet..i cant find them anywhere in hero lab..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2012)

Trust points are a mechanic of this adventure path, not of Pathfinder in general. If they do what the name suggests - and it looks like they do, given what we've earned them for - it's meant to be a measure of how well we've ingratiated ourselves with the locals.

If you're also using HeroLab to take notes on the adventure and track such things, the best place for this is the Journal tab. That's where you'll record XP earned and money gained and lost as well. If you click on the button with the pencil it opens a box for free-form writing. You can create as many journal entries as you wish, and put a unique title on each one. HL records the RL date on which you created the entry. Edit them as often as you wish to record ongoing events and gains/losses. (You _can_ go back and edit old entries as well).

So for example, you could make a journal entry solely for the purpose of tracking trust points. All of it would be recorded in the free form box, since there's not a mechanic in HL for this. Put a total at the top, and every time we gain or lose one just add a line of text in the box detailing how we did it.

Another one could track major events for this installment of the AP so you've got all of your "clues" in one place. Another one cout be for XP and GP for this installment. Or you could do these by the month, year or any other old  way that strikes your fancy.

Just be aware that if you delete an entry, any information related to game mechanics (XP and money) detailed in that entry will be deducted from your character.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2012)

Was there an XP award for the bugbears? Not necessary at all, as we're already starting with a couple of levels under our belts and the AP assumes first level to start. Just wondering . . .


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Was there an XP award for the bugbears? Not necessary at all, as we're already starting with a couple of levels under our belts and the AP assumes first level to start. Just wondering . . .




I hope I didn't miss out on any XPs!!!


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, Rhun, I hope he gives you some, too, but I really hope we didn't fight those bugbears for nothing!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2012)

Leif said:


> Yeah, Rhun, I hope he gives you some, too, but I really hope we didn't fight those bugbears for nothing!




Sorry to disappoint, but my intent was that the exp for he bugbears was assumed in the starting total. The reason is as Mowgli pointed out, you are already a bit over the proposed starting level of the adventure. I don't want to spend too much time boosting every encounter, so I hope you'll slowly even out with the expected level. 

The Trust points are unique to this part of the adventure path and are indeed a recognition of how well the party is getting along with the locals. It will have an impact on things like the difficulty class of information gather efforts and the amount of assistance you can expect from the locals when you need healing and resupply. Running roughshod over these folk will make you later tasks more difficult.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2012)

He**, I only 'ran roughshod' over a LAWYER, for cryin' out loud.  Besharrn shoud get a MEDAL for that!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2012)

He should indeed! "Shoot all the lawyers . . . shoot 'em on sight!" 

I foresee a LOT of this kind of interplay between Vadim and Besharn - should be fun!


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2012)

Agreed!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2012)

I did not mean to indicate that your treatment of Councilman Hearthmount was too heavy handed. I thought it appropriate as he had clearly shown some disdain for you as well. While you may need the help of the locals before this stage of the adventure is over I did not suggest that you roll over and squeal like a pig for them. 

The troubles you face go way beyond a few superstitious and xenophobic yokels.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for that vote of confidence.  But Besharrn would likely have done the same regardless of whether it hairlipped Vadim or not.  And he might have enjoyed it more if so.  I have not played such an uncivilized, feral PC for a very long time, if ever.  I'm having great fun with him!

[I say 'feral' because he was raised as a good, hardworking (domesticated?) farm boy by his human mother.  It was only after her death that he had much of a chance to explore his orcish nature, so he kinda went wild, returning to his genetic roots.]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, I don't know . . . what about that Tiefling Avenger you played in renau1g's Kingmaker 4E game? He had a different motivation for sure, but he seemed to thoroughly enjoy running roughshod over folks .


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Oh, I don't know . . . what about that Tiefling Avenger you played in renau1g's Kingmaker 4E game? He had a different motivation for sure, but he seemed to thoroughly enjoy running roughshod over folks .



Wow!  I had totally fogotten about old Faustus the Tiefling Avenger.  Yeah, he was pretty much of an a**hole, too, wasn't he?  But Besharrn is one more or less by accident and inborn boorishness, while Faustus went wayyy out of his way to be one.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Oh, I don't know . . . what about that Tiefling Avenger you played in renau1g's Kingmaker 4E game? He had a different motivation for sure, but he seemed to thoroughly enjoy running roughshod over folks .




He was more of a homicidal sociopath than feral.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2012)

Scotley said:


> He [Faustus] was more of a homicidal sociopath than feral.



I couldn't have said it better myself, Scotley!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2012)

Leif said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself, Scotley!




I have to put all that expensive education I got in Psychology to use once in a while.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2012)

Scotley said:


> As a reminder each of you received one hero point for your characters’ lives prior to the start of the game and a second hero point is now award to each for have them posted with an appropriate background in the RG.
> 
> Per my earlier post (thanks for the reminder mleibrock) I also want to give the players a say in the awarding of hero points. If you note one of you fellows engaging in a particularly selfless and heroic act you might choose to award them a hero point. We'll also have a 'most valuable player' vote at some logical point in the story as well as a 'most engaging roleplayer'. Feel free to suggest other worthy awards to give everyone a chance--maybe the D&D equivalent of Ms. Congeniality. Maybe even most amusing comments in the OOC thread related to the game. Whatever tickles your fancy. I'll give you points as you level up and perhaps at other times, but I'd like you all to take the lead on this. Obviously, giving out more than one extra point to each of your fellows per level would be frowned upon by your DM.
> 
> ...




Still waiting for votes from Mowgli and Lou.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 29, 2012)

*retraining traits*

Quote:
Originally Posted by Scotley View Post
OOC: Yes, you cast the spell at 4th level, so +4 or a total of 6th. Once you reach 5th level you'll get no benefit from the feat, so you may wish to retrain it for something else.
Scott,

Is the retraining thing a house rule for your game? I couldn't find any info about retraining and when I googled it, here is what I found:

paizo.com - Messageboards / Pathfinder Society / General Discussion / Retraining/Adjusting Characters?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Scotley View Post
> OOC: Yes, you cast the spell at 4th level, so +4 or a total of 6th. Once you reach 5th level you'll get no benefit from the feat, so you may wish to retrain it for something else.
> Scott,
> ...




Retraining is more of 3.5 concept I guess. I don't know if there is a mechanic for it in Pathfinder, but either way, I won't make you waste a feat on something that gives you no benefit. We'll adjust as needed.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Retraining is more of 3.5 concept I guess. I don't know if there is a mechanic for it in Pathfinder, but either way, I won't make you waste a feat on something that gives you no benefit. We'll adjust as needed.




The game rules are so close that it is pretty easy to move concepts and such back and forth though. I think using the retraining rule would be a simple thing in Pathfinder.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 31, 2012)

*retraining*

Not to change your mind or anything.    But I want everyone to be on the same page.  It's a trait, not a feat and a trait is worth about 1/2 as much as a feat.  But, I'd love to be able to re-train, even if it's only for half value or some such.


----------



## Lou (Jan 31, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Not to change your mind or anything.    But I want everyone to be on the same page.  It's a trait, not a feat and a trait is worth about 1/2 as much as a feat.  But, I'd love to be able to re-train, even if it's only for half value or some such.




My 2 cents on this.

Pathfinder seems to be more restrictive on retraining than 3.5.  Some classes have retraining, like Fighter bonus feats, and others don't. This game is designed for balance.  Seems like the designers thought retraining unbalanced things.  I'm not sure I see it, but ok.  Perhaps it has to do with the larger number of feats each PC gets as they level up.

Seems to me that retraining with the usual limits makes sense.  I also don't see why a trait couldn't be changed as well.  Perhaps retraining is a longer term thing, where you have to give up the trait for one level to gain a new trait.  Perhaps you have to give up a feat for one level to gain a different feat.

Whatever Scotley wants to do is fine.  It's just not a big unbalancer as I see it.


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2012)

Since there are others chiming in, I might as well do so, too:

I see it not as a game balance thing, or a re-training rule thing, but rather as a HAVING FUN WITH THE GAME thing.  Let Mikey make the character he wants to make.  Now, granted, he should make a character that's on par with the other characters, but if something's not working out like he hoped it would, then I say let him change it and make the character he wants.  I would also say the same thing for anyone else who becomes dissatisfied with a character, but I recognize that there has to be _some_ limit on this to preserve some sort of continuity in the game.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2012)

I would certainly hesitate to let you simply swap one trait out for another without some cost, but changing the spell it affects is really no big deal to me. I agree it is all about having a good time. Anyway, you have to survive to earn a couple of levels before it even becomes an issue.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Anyway, you have to survive to earn a couple of levels before it even becomes an issue.




Does the veiled threat there worry anyone else?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2012)

Veiled?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Veiled?




What can I say, I've lost the art of being subtle in my old age. That's why I don't play poker for money. No poker face.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2012)

BTW, nice posts the last couple of days. I really like the way everyone seems to be finding their footing with their characters. I'm enjoying the game a lot.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2012)

Scotley said:


> BTW, nice posts the last couple of days. I really like the way everyone seems to be finding their footing with their characters. I'm enjoying the game a lot.




That's always a good sign. Now we just have to keep it up!


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2012)

Scotley said:


> BTW, nice posts the last couple of days. I really like the way everyone seems to be finding their footing with their characters. I'm enjoying the game a lot.




Happy DMs are a very good thing!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm once again having Internet access problems, and posting will be VERY slow until I get it fixed.

I'll try to put in at least an occasional appearance from my phone.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> I'm once again having Internet access problems, and posting will be VERY slow until I get it fixed.




That's no good! Need a dedicated T1? I can hook you up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2012)

That would be sweet! Probably overkill, though


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> That would be sweet! Probably overkill, though




Probably pretty costly too.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2012)

Scotley said:


> As a reminder each of you received one hero point for your characters’ lives prior to the start of the game and a second hero point is now award to each for have them posted with an appropriate background in the RG.
> 
> Now that all the characters are posted and introduced we can have our first vote. Review the other characters and PM or Email me your vote for the one you find most interesting, creative or well written.
> 
> ...




And the winner is...

Falco! So mleibrock has a third hero point to play with. It was a tight competition with votes to nearly everyone. Falco was the only one to get two votes. Dannis gets honorable mention for coolest pic as a couple folks commented on that as well. Guess I'll have to come up with some more fights to use up all those points you've got piled up.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2012)

Scotley said:


> And the winner is...
> 
> Falco! So mleibrock has a third hero point to play with. It was a tight competition with votes to nearly everyone. Falco was the only one to get two votes.




Congratulations to mleibrock!



Scotley said:


> Dannis gets honorable mention for coolest pic as a couple folks commented on that as well.




Thanks guys. That pic screams grim, sun-god worshiping crusader to me, so I figured it was an apt pic for my PC.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 8, 2012)

*Falco*

I'm truly honored.  Thanks guys!  I hope I can play him as I designed.  He will not be much good in fights but should be pretty useful during role-playing.

Thanks again!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> He will not be much good in fights but should be pretty useful during role-playing.




Hey, every adventuring party needs arrow fodder!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2012)

Sadly, he's too small even to make a good target . . .


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Sadly, he's too small even to make a good target . . .




Very sad.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't listen Mike they are just jealous!


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know who I've missed but I can't give out xp pts so just want to say THAT my friend, was funny.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2012)

We'll assume the generic 'arrows' are appropriate to the weapons of whoever chooses to carry them. None of you is chiefly an archer and almost everyone has a different missile weapon we have a composite long bow, a short bow, a heavy crossbow and two light crossbows. So once you decide who get's what they will fit your weapon of choice.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2012)

Dannis has a light crossbow, but he doesn't intend to use it very often. So maybe a few bolts for him for when a time comes that he does need to fire a ranged weapon, but not too many.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2012)

My thinking is for Vadim to stay away from melee where possible - he'll do fairly well with it, but would prefer to stay at bow/whip range.

We should probably do what we can to further identify the arrows before we decide finally, though.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> We should probably do what we can to further identify the arrows before we decide finally, though.




Not a bad plan.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> My thinking is for Vadim to stay away from melee where possible - he'll do fairly well with it, but would prefer to stay at bow/whip range.




Guess you should have told the Centipedes.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Guess you should have told the Centipedes.




Yeah, but you know they never listen anyway.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2012)

*Moving the OOC discussion from the IC to the OOC:*



Rhun in IC said:


> *OOC: I'm obviously not the DM here, but I'd think letting a 0-level spell take the place of a 2nd (delay poison) or 4th (neutralize poison) would be somewhat overpowered. Just my two coppers. *





mleibrock in IC said:


> OOC - Matthew,  I'm inclined to agree with you but I'm not sure my character would know this so he's giving it a go.



Matthew, for someone who readily admits that he's not the DM, you sure do slap those two coppers down with force.  Mike, more power to you -- thinking outside the box like that is what we need _more_ often, not _less_!!  

There is a huge range of effects that could occur between the extremes of *nothing* and a full-on _delay poison_ effect, like the granting of a second saving throw, partial mitigation of some of the poison's effects, or maybe something really off the wall like daffodills sprouting from his ears....

One more thing, Mikey -- I think it's pretty safe to assume that your character knows the _usual_ capabilities of every spell that he has the power to cast, but that's no excuse to stop trying creative applications like this.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2012)

Leif said:


> Matthew, for someone who readily admits that he's not the DM, you sure do slap those two coppers down with force.  Mike, more power to you -- thinking outside the box like that is what we need _more_ often, not _less_!!




Except that thinking outside the box in this manner would open every spell cast by every player to the same type of modifications. While I'm all for thinking outside of the box, this is exactly the reason that the game has rules, and why there are detailed instructions of how each spell works.

From the spell description:



			
				 [url said:
			
		

> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/p/purify-food-and-drink][/url]
> This spell makes spoiled, rotten, diseased, poisonous, or otherwise contaminated *food and water* pure and suitable for eating and drinking. This spell does not prevent subsequent natural decay or spoilage. Unholy water and similar food and drink of significance is spoiled by purify food and drink, but the spell has *no effect on creatures of any type* nor upon magic potions. Water weighs about 8 pounds per gallon. One cubic foot of water contains roughly 8 gallons and weighs about 60 pounds.




Emphasis is mine. I believe the rules are strictly spelled out on this. Brendan is not food or drink, and he is a creature.  

Additionally, Purify Food & Drink is a Level 0 spell. Which means if it were to duplicate an effect, it falls into the same category as Resistance, which at most would give a +1 to a saving throw.



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> There is a huge range of effects that could occur between the extremes of *nothing* and a full-on _delay poison_ effect, like the granting of a second saving throw, partial mitigation of some of the poison's effects, or maybe something really off the wall like daffodills sprouting from his ears....




As noted above, there is not a huge range of effects available. It is a 0-level spell, and as such it is extremely limited in what it can accomplish.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, it is only a 0 level spell with limited effect, but I rather like the idea of daffodils sprouting from his ears...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Yes, it is only a 0 level spell with limited effect, but I rather like the idea of daffodils sprouting from his ears...




Need a good old Wand of Wonder!


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Except that thinking outside the box in this manner would open every spell cast by every player to the same type of modifications. While I'm all for thinking outside of the box, this is exactly the reason that the game has rules, and why there are detailed instructions of how each spell works.
> 
> Additionally, Purify Food & Drink is a Level 0 spell. Which means if it were to duplicate an effect, it falls into the same category as Resistance, which at most would give a +1 to a saving throw.
> 
> As noted above, there is not a huge range of effects available. It is a 0-level spell, and as such it is extremely limited in what it can accomplish.



I may be an attorney, but you're definitely the RULES LAWYER here! Phooey on you, Spoilsport!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Need a good old Wand of Wonder!




No doubt, best we can do in Pathfinder is a rod of wonder for leaves not flowers.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2012)

Leif said:


> I may be an attorney, but you're definitely the RULES LAWYER here! Phooey on you, Spoilsport!




Now when have I ever let rules lawyers spoil the fun in my games?


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Now when have I ever let rules lawyers spoil the fun in my games?



You haven't YET, but with Rhun spouting off advice like crazy ya just gots to wonder.....


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree with the rule
but i think it was a great role play..just because we know the rules does not mean a character understands all the mechanics..it is magic...and expermentation often leads to unexepted results..Bravo to the role play


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys, I'm gonna keep trying to be as inventive as I can possibly be.  Falco is a young buck and does not truly understand his magic.  He feels he channels his priest mentor so I think it might be in his character to relate one spell to any number of circumstances.

Again, my apologies to Scotley as I'm gonna test him I'm sure.  I will not take it personally if you shoot me down every time.  Falco will see everything as a learning opportunity.

Thanks for indulging me, fun stuff.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2012)

No worries. I'm always up for a little creativity. I gave you a chance to have a beneficial impact. You certainly won't always get the result you hope for and it is safe bet that you will eventually do something with unintended, possibly dangerous, consequences. Toying with magic as minor and Cantrips means that your payoff will be small, but the risk will be minimal as well. Now start monkeying around with say 3rd level spells and get it way wrong and somebody could wind up dead. Especially if they fail 6 saves in a row! Then a failed heal check on top of that. The odds have to be like 1 in a 100.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> but i think it was a great role play..just because we know the rules does not mean a character understands all the mechanics..it is magic...and expermentation often leads to unexepted results..Bravo to the role play




For the record, I agree with this 100%...I love the concept of a character that isn't quite sure what his limitations are and tries to use his magic creatively. Mike does an awesome job of roleplaying, and I am a big fan of his character.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2012)

Leif said:


> I may be an attorney, but you're definitely the RULES LAWYER here! Phooey on you, Spoilsport!




What can I say? After 9 months of ongoing legal battles, I'm starting to consider myself something of a lawyer. Hell, even my attorney said I should think about going to law school.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2012)

Changing the Subject:  Have you guys noticed the Weight Watchers ads on ENWorld?  Is [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] trying to tell us something??


----------



## Lou (Feb 25, 2012)

Leif said:


> Changing the Subject:  Have you guys noticed the Weight Watchers ads on ENWorld?  Is  @Morrus  trying to tell us something??




I think he saw my status and decided to take a chance.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2012)

Lou said:


> I think he saw my status and decided to take a chance.



Possibly.  But I have been filled with remorse lately and pining for my 'skinny days.'  At least you're actively trying to do something about it.  Many of us just keep right on eating and swelling.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 25, 2012)

Leif said:


> Changing the Subject: Have you guys noticed the Weight Watchers ads on ENWorld? Is @Morrus trying to tell us something??




The Google ads you see are based on your browser history and whatever other nefarious data Google has managed to gather on you.

So rather than me trying to tell you something, by telling us what ads you're seeing you're telling all of us something about yourself! 

(Incidentally, that makes it very amusing and ironic when people complain about inappropriate ads with sexual content or dating sites; we know what _they've_ been looking at!)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2012)

Morrus said:


> (Incidentally, that makes it very amusing and ironic when people complain about inappropriate ads with sexual content or dating sites; we know what _they've_ been looking at!)




Ha ha. Awesome.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2012)

Morrus said:


> The Google ads you see are based on your browser history and whatever other nefarious data Google has managed to gather on you.
> 
> So rather than me trying to tell you something, by telling us what ads you're seeing you're telling all of us something about yourself!
> 
> (Incidentally, that makes it very amusing and ironic when people complain about inappropriate ads with sexual content or dating sites; we know what _they've_ been looking at!)



Thanks!  Color me BUSTED!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2012)

Heh, I seem to get ads for gaming stuff, full sail university and ENWorld itself. Maybe I've been spending too much time here.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Heh, I seem to get ads for gaming stuff, full sail university and ENWorld itself. Maybe I've been spending too much time here.




Those are what I seem to get as well.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2012)

Thread that really brought back some memories for me. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/new-ho...t-your-top-20-d-d-illustrations-all-time.html

Wish I had the time to go though and find 20 of my faves.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Thread that really brought back some memories for me.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/new-ho...t-your-top-20-d-d-illustrations-all-time.html
> 
> Wish I had the time to go though and find 20 of my faves.





Awesome sauce!

Have you ever noticed how great shields seem to be against breath weapons in the pictures, but not really of any use in the game?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Awesome sauce!
> 
> Have you ever noticed how great shields seem to be against breath weapons in the pictures, but not really of any use in the game?




At least they do add to reflex defense as well as AC in 4e. I want some of those cool 9' long swords for my characters.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2012)

Scotley said:


> At least they do add to reflex defense as well as AC in 4e. I want some of those cool 9' long swords for my characters.




Monkey Grip?


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2012)

Definitely some cool artwork in that thread!  Wish I could XP you for providing the link.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Monkey Grip?




No pathfinder monkey grip. Don't think there is one in 4e either.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2012)

Scotley said:


> No pathfinder monkey grip.




Well, considering the similarities of the systems, this one is an easy fix. DM, please?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Well, considering the similarities of the systems, this one is an easy fix. DM, please?




Gotta have that talk with JA for my character in his Prince's Own game. Henry definitely needs an 'Anime' sized sword.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  golly geez wheez walley  i dont know about all that


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Gotta have that talk with JA for my character in his Prince's Own game. Henry definitely needs an 'Anime' sized sword.




Sounds like you should be playing some BESM!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy GM's day!


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Happy GM's day!



Thanks!  You, too Oh King O' DMs!!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm leaving town for a weekend getaway.  I might be able to post a little but no promises.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> I'm leaving town for a weekend getaway.  I might be able to post a little but no promises.




Have a good time!!!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. Have fun.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2012)

Live it up this weekend, Mikey!  Hope it's a great time.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2012)

Interestingly, one of my two retro-AD&D 1E games has now just barely overtaken (in number of posts made) my 4E game that pre-dated it by a good bit.  I'm having fun with both games, but the AD&D game is more traditional, being set in the City of Briarwood a/k/a City State of the Invincible Overlord, which I have located in the Flanaess's Hold of the Sea Princes.  The 4E game bears little resemblance to anything I've ever tried to pull-off before, being a Feywild-centered, Plane-hopping Eladrin fest complete with steeds whose hooves don't touch the earth and who are capable of, to borrow a term from Roger Zelazny, "Shadow-Walking,"  my own variation of Celestial Chargers called Feywild Chargers, who are almost like the familiars of the PCs.  (Except for [MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION]'s ornery critter -- there's a bad seed in every crop, right? heh heh)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2012)

You've got some good posters. Though the rate of the game may slow down...they always seem to start strong before slowing.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2012)

Rhun said:


> You've got some good posters.



Yes, I do!  You among them, Rhun!


----------



## Lou (Mar 30, 2012)

We had a middle school boy bullied at a bus stop in my neighborhood this week. The school district responded by sending the principal home on the bus and had cops meet the bus at that stop.

This is the new anti-bullying video made by the students at my eldest daughter's high school. My daughter is in the Key Club group at 3:20, just before the first giant orange UNICEF box.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waAqJ6727Hk&sns=fb"]Video[/ame]


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2012)

Pretty cool stuff, Bro.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, that is pretty impressive. I'm amazed at the degree to which bullying and the fight against it has become such a focus. It seems to be everywhere these days. At age 7 my son already has learned an arsenal of anti-bully tactics at school.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2012)

EN World Campaign Manager? So I got a notification today that the new Campaign manager features were now active at EN World. Anybody looked at them or planning to use them? Looks like for now about all you get is a links page and a journal. I would like to test it out using this game if I can find time. Unless anyone objects?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2012)

I got the notification as well, and can't make the stupid thing go away! Where's the specific spot within the CM that's generating the notification?

I've got too much time and effort into Obsidian Portal to make the switch - OP uses a different wiki markup, so it would be a LOT harder than cut & paste. Also, campaign management is all OP does, and they've got a great setup for it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2012)

Scotley said:


> EN World Campaign Manager? So I got a notification today that the new Campaign manager features were now active at EN World. Anybody looked at them or planning to use them? Looks like for now about all you get is a links page and a journal. I would like to test it out using this game if I can find time. Unless anyone objects?






Mowgli said:


> I got the notification as well, and can't make the stupid thing go away! Where's the specific spot within the CM that's generating the notification?
> 
> I've got too much time and effort into Obsidian Portal to make the switch - OP uses a different wiki markup, so it would be a LOT harder than cut & paste. Also, campaign management is all OP does, and they've got a great setup for it.




I saw it and checked it out some.  Looks like what they did was rew-vamp the 'social groups' function to make it so all your former social groups now show up as 'campaigns' that you are in.  You can get rid of the notice of new activity by dumping your memberships in old groups/new campaigns one by one until it stops.  I had to leave/dump all but two of mine.  I'm still a member of "CMG" and "Old Schoolers."

There really appears to be no new functionality here.  The old "Blog" function did the exact same thing.  I tried to use it some back then for Whirtlestaff's for awhile, but it never got any traction.


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2012)

*Campaign Manager*

Look on your profile page.  Notice down on the right side where your group memberships used to be?  Now it shows "Campaign Memberships."  Mike, notice that while we both used to be members of the "Ceative Mountain Games" group, we're now members of the CMG "campaign."


----------

